# Bear Bow Brotherhood...Post up & shout!!!!



## jmb (Dec 5, 2007)

Have a truth 07 also, will post up after I get home!


----------



## I bow hunt est (Dec 14, 2009)

well..... i hhave shot bear for 4-5 years.... ended up buy a mathews z7 on 12/31/09 no dealership is getting the 2010 bows so i went to the guy that does my arrows and everything and he is a mathews dealership.... shot the z7 and walked out the door with one i love it!!!!.... but my bear instinct did me well for the arrows i put through it... i will alway look at bear when buyin a bow......

here was my instinct set up 
scoil
spott hogg right on
trophy ridge drop zone guide series rest
alpine soft loc 5 arrow quiver
truball stinger
truball st4 360

now my z7 is
the same 
but getting a xtream stablization stabilizer 
and a mathews quiver.....


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Truth II, haven't even fired it yet. Still putting it together but I am so ready to get it done... I will post pics in this thread when I get all the stuff for it and get a chance to shoot it.

I like you guys here but not more than I would like to shoot my new bow.


----------



## Steelheads (Apr 24, 2009)

*With the above*

Laid my Instinct to rest a year ago. She was a shooter alright.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

has to be some more bear shooters


----------



## jrhoades (Mar 2, 2009)

I shoot a Done Deal.......


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

jrhoades said:


> I shoot a Done Deal.......


Ditto!


----------



## jschulz1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I love Bear! My first bow was a bear 10 years ago and I have been shooting since. I ended up buying a hoyt this year due to dealers not having the 2010 models in. But when they get them in, I'll defiantly be looking at them.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is a pic of mine at the moment... still waiting to get the rest of the accessories for it. 

Will have a Sword Twilight Hunter, VT Limbdriver and I still don't know which stab to go with yet...


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

First bow I ever owned was a Fred Bear Code. 
Then I got an Epic Extreme.... 








Great lil bow, the Attack is next on my list.


----------



## Kevososlow (Dec 10, 2009)

I just picked up a used Truth 1. Its my first bow, and I am having a great time learning to shoot with it. Not that I know any better at this stage, but it seems like a very nice bow so far. 

This archery stuff is pretty addicting.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Kevososlow said:


> I just picked up a used Truth 1. Its my first bow, and I am having a great time learning to shoot with it. Not that I know any better at this stage, but it seems like a very nice bow so far.
> 
> This archery stuff is pretty addicting.



Keep that bow for awhile, it's a great rig!

I'm having a hard time finding anything that can shoot like it.


----------



## onebadmutt (Feb 12, 2007)

Not the best pic of it but here`s my instinct


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

onebadmutt said:


> Not the best pic of it but here`s my instinct


Nice!!!!

where you located in michigan

I'm in kalamazoo

nice rig as well


----------



## Stryder (Oct 7, 2009)

Game Over here and LOVE IT. Looking forward to installing my H&M strings next week. I'm hoping to use it to fill my last tag later today. This weekend is the end of the 2009 Deer Archery.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

*strings, who make a great set ?*

i'm looking for someone on here that makes a custom set for the Bear Truth bow. The original truth, made in 2007


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Got a truth 1 as a back up and wouldnt hesitate for a second taking it hunting. Ive sold 3 other bows since I got it but cant seam to get rid of it. As far as stings I was thinking of getting new strings for it from h&m if its still on. Think it was 45.00$ if I read it right and that would be hard to beat.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I the only one with a 2010 setup so far?

Been shooting bear bows for years. The one before this was a bear hunter (1996 I got it new), before that was a whitetail hunter 1 and 2. I still own them all.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

I have owned a trx 32, Truth 1 and Truth 2. All were nice bows. The Truth 1 was my favorite.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

neo71665 said:


> I the only one with a 2010 setup so far?
> 
> Been shooting bear bows for years. The one before this was a bear hunter (1996 I got it new), before that was a whitetail hunter 1 and 2. I still own them all.


How you liking your Assault so far?


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

hoodedmonk said:


> How you liking your Assault so far?



Loving it, all but the fact my old press won't work with it so I'm having to build a linear press but I had planned on doing that anyways.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

neo71665 said:


> Loving it, all but the fact my old press won't work with it so I'm having to build a linear press but I had planned on doing that anyways.


Have you shot either one of the Truth bows and if so How does the Assault compare?


----------



## I bow hunt est (Dec 14, 2009)

if i bought a bear instead of my Z7 now.... i would but the attack but theres no dealers in my area aymore that why i bought the z7.....


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

I bow hunt est said:


> if i bought a bear instead of my Z7 now.... i would but the attack but theres no dealers in my area aymore that why i bought the z7.....


z-7 = nice nice rig.

Where and how is H&M strings located / contacted?


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

What stabs are you guys using with your Truth II's?

Oh and I just picked up a Primos bow sling, its sweet.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

hoodedmonk said:


> Have you shot either one of the Truth bows and if so How does the Assault compare?



Truth one and 2, didn't like the rubber grip on it and since the attack uses the same grip I didn't waste my time trying it out. You might call me picky but if I'm spending that much on a bow I'm gonna like everything about it.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

mdewitt71 said:


> First bow I ever owned was a Fred Bear Code.
> Then I got an Epic Extreme....
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that riser reminds me of something.........


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

guess I just as well also










New stab in the mail, peep tied in now, and fuse quiver on it now. New neon green/brown strings also in the mail. Wanting to get a new sight just aint made up my mind on which one yet, not many options for ones in APG.


----------



## wojoattack (Jan 9, 2010)

i started bow hunting 23 years ago with bear bow and the attack is going to be my bow this fall!! thats if there is a bow press in northern minn. that will work on it other wise i will have to buy something else!


----------



## tooours (Apr 19, 2008)

My instinct. Love it Fast and Whisper quiet. Turned all the way up to 70# got octane accessories. Maxxima hunters. Love it.


----------



## I bow hunt est (Dec 14, 2009)

neo71665 said:


> guess I just as well also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get a spot hogg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ArcherAlii (Nov 6, 2007)

*like this bow*

LightsOut #60 set at 27


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I bow hunt est said:


> get a spot hogg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Spot hoggs don't impress me that much, have had 2 in the past and really didn't like em.


----------



## Quigly (May 29, 2009)

I shoot a '02 Epic Extreme (ATTACK is next on the list) and my wife shoots a Truth 2 Ultra light.


----------



## no1eaglefan (Sep 29, 2009)

Attack In Southern Mississippi have had it since October the 19th.








Trophy Ridge:
HailFire Arrows
ShockStop camo stabilizer
Sure Shot Pro WB rest
Hit-Man 5 sight
Arrow Cage 1 quiver
100gr meatseeker broadheads

What can i say i like to keep it in the family!!!


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't understand the attack problem, the local shop has 4 and can't get rid of them. I asked the guy and he said everybody keeps telling him the same thing I told him. He plans on getting the wood grip to put on one and see if that helps.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

2009 Truth II Dark Horse


----------



## molyporph (Apr 16, 2009)

*Truth 2 DH*

My Truth II Dark Horse
28,5"
50-60# @55#

NAP Quicktune 3000
Toxonics 5 Pin Sight
OK Archery Stabilizer

Shooting Victory VForce HV 400s


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

Will be buyin a strike next week shot the bow loved it. At 399.99 its the best deal out there.


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

Heck without Fred nobody would be shooting the bows they do today. My first bow of course a BEAR Kodiak Mag. about 40 years ago seem only like 39 years but whos counting


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a bear lights out. Just got it for xmas. Having VT strings installed so no pics at this time. I hunt in ny on private land. 50 acres on one side and 75 on the other. I have a few places that I hunt, which is all private. Tried public land, not my thing really. But will hunt it if I have to. The 2010 season I'll be hunting in Pa as thats where we are moving. Also have permission for private land already in pa.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I have a bear lights out. Just got it for xmas. Having VT strings installed so no pics at this time. I hunt in ny on private land. 50 acres on one side and 75 on the other. I have a few places that I hunt, which is all private. Tried public land, not my thing really. But will hunt it if I have to. The 2010 season I'll be hunting in Pa as thats where we are moving. Also have permission for private land already in pa.


why are you moving to PA? Job?

Lights out is a nice shooter! Man has bear sold alot of these.


----------



## TheDuke4 (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bear Truth 2*

I just got a Truth 2 but have not had the opportunity to get it all set up yet. No pro shops close to me so it will be next week before I get it goin, I'm super pumped to get to shoot it finally! Had a Bear Element before and sure cant complain about how it treated me! I think Bear makes good bows but nobody seems to think much of them, but I sure like the prices on em!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

the strike is a very good deal at $399.00

I really thought more bear guys would chime in on this thread.


----------



## firewood (Sep 25, 2008)

*Bt2*

'08 BT2. Cut 1/8" off the suppressor arms and they work perfectly now. Smooth, quiet, easy bow to shoot and accurate. HHA, Doinker 7" A-Bomb, 60# shooting about 275...Holds fine and draws interest! A friend just got a NIB Outback but likes mine better...same cam. I'm impressed and glad I got it. Getting rid of my Martin Slayer. I think the Bear line is much better than people think...Very underrated, especially for the price. Some great deals going on. Only regret is that I couldn't find a Dark Horse when I got mine...They are very nice. Next one will be a dark Attack.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

firewood said:


> '08 BT2. Cut 1/8" off the suppressor arms and they work perfectly now. Smooth, quiet, easy bow to shoot and accurate. HHA, Doinker 7" A-Bomb, 60# shooting about 275...Holds fine and draws interest! A friend just got a NIB Outback but likes mine better...same cam. I'm impressed and glad I got it. Getting rid of my Martin Slayer. I think the Bear line is much better than people think...Very underrated, especially for the price. Some great deals going on. Only regret is that I couldn't find a Dark Horse when I got mine...They are very nice. Next one will be a dark Attack.



I've owned a darton, 2-mathews, martin bengal, now a bear truth
& i will say this, mathews is overpriced, my 09 martin bengal for $399 was awesome, every bit as good as my mathews switchback!
The darton avalanche was nice, easy to tune but really slow
The truth is every bit as good as my switchback, but less$, quieter, and the same speed.
If i ever drop shooting bear i will go right back to a martin bengal.


----------



## gotmud13613 (Dec 8, 2009)

*My Bear Strike*

Few pics ( not so great pics ) of my new Strike.


----------



## VA. Bowbender (Mar 31, 2006)

I have 7 Bear bows. Victor magnesium take down not pictured but here's what it looks like.


----------



## HoosierHunter62 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just picked up a 07 Truth. Sweet shooting bow.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

gotmud13613 said:


> Few pics ( not so great pics ) of my new Strike.



what speed are you getting
how about the noise and vibe
easy to pull?


----------



## gotmud13613 (Dec 8, 2009)

I haven't had the chance to chrono it yet, but I am guessing around 280-290 w/ 26" draw and 65# 

I put the limbsavers on it and it's just about completely vibe free now. 

Super easy smooth pull and easy hold.

So far I give it :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up outta 5 just because I haven't had many arrows through it yet.


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

It's a toss up between the strike and assualt for me.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

hoyt 07 said:


> It's a toss up between the strike and assualt for me.



Just go shoot them, I was originally gonna get the strike until I just had to try the assault out:darkbeer:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

RT1 said:


> has to be some more bear shooters


Nope their still shooting Martin:darkbeer: unlike the un faithfull:mg:


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

txcookie said:


> Nope their still shooting Martin:darkbeer: unlike the un faithfull:mg:


Shot bear long before I ever shot martin, and long after:slice:


----------



## Terroristhunter (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm shooting my first bow, the 2010 Attack. It's a great bow, I don't have much to compare it to but the build quality seems to be a lot better than some of the others I had looked at and it's quiet (and fast...)! The wife has a Strike on the way as well with the shadow finish...I'm every bit as excited to see hers as I was to get mine!


----------



## albanyco (Jul 29, 2009)

I shoot a lights out, and as soon as I get that dang string supressor sorted out and a new string put on it I'll be happy as a clam. As a side note, killed my first archery buck with it this oct 20th! Definitely glad I took the plunge into bowhunting even if it's a spendy sport! :darkbeer:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Moving to pa cause theres more work there than here in ny. 

The shop had a couple of truth 2 bows but liked the lights out. Just got it back yesterday, so going to get out in the snow and give the new strings a try.


----------



## pt0872 (Dec 26, 2009)

Shooting a Bear Truth 07.....

Just got it, it's my first bow. Put a few arrows thru it at my local shop and
wow is it fast.


----------



## jscott02 (Jan 19, 2010)

just picked up a bear instinct leftover at my local archery shop. great price first bow and love it so far.


----------



## hunterduke (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been debating between the Bear Charge, Bear Strike, and a Martin Cheetah. I posted a thread the other day about a couple different bows, but I didn't get much response. I'm a newbie but is the only difference in the charge and strike are the string suppressors? Has anybody shot the Charge and the Strike?


----------



## mohoythunter (Jul 4, 2005)

*Bear Bows*

I am currently thinking about switching from Parker to a Bear Attack. I really like the way the Attack draws and shoots. What are your guys thoughts about the Bear bows?

The Blackhawk has been good to me, but i really like the looks and feel of the Attack.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

just got the Charge ready to hunt package..... not a big time bow hunter but great bow to get back into it.... started with a PSE then had a Hoyt last 4 years but wife bought me new Bear for christmas and I love it haven't had a chance to shoot it yet need some arrows and free time but besides that I love this bow


----------



## I bow hunt est (Dec 14, 2009)

gotmud13613 said:


> I haven't had the chance to chrono it yet, but I am guessing around 280-290 w/ 26" draw and 65#
> 
> I put the limbsavers on it and it's just about completely vibe free now.
> 
> ...


im sorry but theres no way in hell your gettiing that.... im shooting a 27" mathews z7 and im getting 289 as of this afternoon... and thats at 65# with 3" long arrows thaat i still need to cut there not full length..... i shot the strike on saturday.... dicks finaly got some of the bows.... and its not that fast ..... im sorry but theres no way in hell its that fast.... my bear instinct at 70# and 27" draw never got faster then 240..... and its the equvlent of the strike......... dont worry im not trying to bash on you bear makes good bows but theres no way in hell your getting that speed... specialy at 26" draw...... and to be honest i didnt like how the strike felt.....  they didnt know when they were going to get the attack .. thats why i bought the mathew z7..... i think the best bow ive shot from bear to date is the truth 2 and my bear instinct......i didnt like how the strike was balanced.... sorry if this sounds rough.... i didnt mean it to be


----------



## adebord30183 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bear Instinct- 29/70. Doinker D3 stab, Trophy Ridge Sight, Trophy Ridge Drop zone, STS, Mach 3 cable slide. Been a great bow, time to upgrade though.


----------



## I bow hunt est (Dec 14, 2009)

adebord30183 said:


> Bear Instinct- 29/70. Doinker D3 stab, Trophy Ridge Sight, Trophy Ridge Drop zone, STS, Mach 3 cable slide. Been a great bow, time to upgrade though.


my old set up was really close o yours i upgraded to a mathews z7... i love it!!!!!


----------



## bgarrick (Jan 8, 2010)

I have the 2010 Charge and Love it...Excellent bow for the money!


----------



## jronio (Mar 10, 2009)

I shoot an 08 Lightsout and it is a great shooting bow, needs new strings now but really nice.imp2:


----------



## adebord30183 (Mar 22, 2009)

I bow hunt est said:


> my old set up was really close o yours i upgraded to a mathews z7... i love it!!!!!




Im going big time with a PSE Omen!!! Heard some good things about the Z7 also!!!


----------



## hunterduke (Jan 6, 2010)

Is the only difference in the Charge and the Strike the dual string suppressors? Is that worth the extra $100?


----------



## I bow hunt est (Dec 14, 2009)

hunterduke said:


> Is the only difference in the Charge and the Strike the dual string suppressors? Is that worth the extra $100?


any kind of string compressors work.... i would say yes.... they help accuracy because it stops the string at the same spot..... and it help with noise..... thats why mathews bows have had them for such a long time THEY WORK!!!! its worth the extra money!!!!!


----------



## eville archer (Feb 20, 2004)

Gents, I shot alot of bows at the show and the Attack is an awesome bow. The Strike will be the number one bow in the Industry at 399.99. I could not believe how smooth it was. Not a burner but I am not a speed nut. Someone mentioned the Omen. WOW, I almost lost my arm due to the short valley. I was afraid the arrow was gonna go sailing. You have to be a man to pull that bow.


----------



## TheDuke4 (Oct 22, 2009)

wow....shot my Bear Truth 2 today for the first time....I LOVE IT!!!! i am more than happy to say the least! very underrated bow!


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Got a set of Wicked1 strings on the way, I'll throw up a shot of the Truth 2 once I have them on and going again!!!


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*Bear*

My last two bows were a Bear Instinct and the Truth. I loved them both. I switched to a Diamond Black Ice last year, and I love it. I still have the '07 Truth as a back up.


----------



## 2050z (Aug 5, 2004)

*2010 Bear Attack*

This is my new Attack bow. I also have a two Bear recurves Super Kodiak and a custom Kodiak takedown


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

TheDuke4 said:


> wow....shot my Bear Truth 2 today for the first time....I LOVE IT!!!! i am more than happy to say the least! very underrated bow!


You suck... 

Still awaiting my tax return to order all of the goodies for mine... 

ggrrr...


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I got back into archery about 5 yrs. ago. I bought a Bear TRX 32 and really liked it. Shot it for a year with no issues. Then I bought a Mathews Outback.....Nice bow but I bought it online and even though I bought a 27 inch draw the actual was about 28. I shot the bow off the string and dealt with it but the bow was also heavier than I liked so I sold it.......Back to the TRX for a while. Than I bought a Truth 1. Loved that bow! shot it for a year no issues......OCD kicked in and sold it Bought a Bowtech EQ. Shot it for two weeks and than........Lower limb failure! Well took it back to shop for full refund and went and bought a PSE Bow Madness. A very nice bow probably the best shooting bow I have ever shot untill................a few days ago I noticed cracked limb spacers on bottom limb. Took it to pro shop for repair and guess what? make that top and bottom limb I'm giving My pro shop/PSE a chance to remady the problem (supposedly the new spacers are made out of stronger plastic) But If I have any more issues It's back to BEAR for GOOD Also to make my story even worse I also Had picked up a Truth 2 here on the classifieds That I shot a little and turned around and sold because I didn't like the Grip.ukey: ......Should have ordered a wooden one. I guess my point to all this is in my opinion Fred Bear makes a reliable bow,a fact that seems to get over looked. (At least by me!) Keep shootin them Fred Bears gentleman!


----------



## pabowhunter03 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fred Bear Montana 50# 
Shooting Gold Tip traditionals tipped with magnus 125gers


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

I am finally going leaving Hoyt behind this year. I have shot the Attack,Assault,strike, and truth 2.....I am going to buy the assault beacuse of the thin grip. When I shot these bows the attack and the assault didnt show and any noticeable difference from the draw,shot,vibration,follow through. The strike had some more vibration when shot...but at 399 who cares!. I just sold my ultratec and I wll be posting a pic of my setup real soon...I am going to keep my TT shakey hunter....but i wll be adding a tropy ridge pyro sight....and a bowjax max jax stabilizer. MAn the aticipation is killing me....look out spring gobblers


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

BTW...were can i get a BEAR avatar?


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

jhauser said:


> BTW...were can i get a BEAR avatar?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=3506904&postcount=76

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1053944252&postcount=194


----------



## b0whunt3r19 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a 07 Truth.It's "blacked out".The limbs and riser were powdercoated black.Everything else was left green.I also used to have the Code,the older one before the color change.


----------



## hunterduke (Jan 6, 2010)

jhauser said:


> I am finally going leaving Hoyt behind this year. I have shot the Attack,Assault,strike, and truth 2.....I am going to buy the assault beacuse of the thin grip. When I shot these bows the attack and the assault didnt show and any noticeable difference from the draw,shot,vibration,follow through. The strike had some more vibration when shot...but at 399 who cares!. I just sold my ultratec and I wll be posting a pic of my setup real soon...I am going to keep my TT shakey hunter....but i wll be adding a tropy ridge pyro sight....and a bowjax max jax stabilizer. MAn the aticipation is killing me....look out spring gobblers


Would you say the Strike would be a good bow for me as I'm just getting into archery?


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Anybody on here know what years they made the sq32?


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

bump! I'm getting the itch for a new bear.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

i got the bear vapor 300, its old but i love it i'm a bear man all the way been trying to up grade, but i would love to get the truth or t2 the gf said she'd get me a attack before next season but its to far away! got no equipment to post a pic, sorry guys

extreme 5 pin sights
ripcord rest
got rid of old fat grip, put a custom grip made by me!

been a bear fan before i left the island!!!!


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

hunterduke, I am not a person who is going to tell you that any bow is "good" for you. I will recomend that you shoot the strike and then decide for yourself. You may find that this bow just doesn't "fit" you. It is an awesome bow at an awesome price and if YOU decide that you like and buy it then you have made a great choice, and welcome to bowhunting and archerytalk.


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Fred Bear Attack*

GOt a BEar Attack over the holidays and love it. It is a sweet rig, is faster than I anticipated and the back wall is awesome. The only problem I had was peep rotation and string stretch mpore than expected...however BEar is sending me a brand new.....so Bear does stick behind their products. I also heard people on here stating Mathews has a lifetime warranty and Bear does not....that is totally false. Bear has stood behind all there stuff, and I think some are getting pretty jealous that Bear is coming back around. Bear Attack set at 27 and half, 66 pounds, octane stab, trophy ridge alpha v5 sight, predator peep, drop zone rest, mathews 5 arrow quiver and scott release. I can't stop shooting it.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

perryhunter4 said:


> GOt a BEar Attack over the holidays and love it. It is a sweet rig, is faster than I anticipated and the back wall is awesome. The only problem I had was peep rotation and string stretch mpore than expected...however BEar is sending me a brand new.....so Bear does stick behind their products. I also heard people on here stating Mathews has a lifetime warranty and Bear does not....that is totally false. Bear has stood behind all there stuff, and I think some are getting pretty jealous that Bear is coming back around. Bear Attack set at 27 and half, 66 pounds, octane stab, trophy ridge alpha v5 sight, predator peep, drop zone rest, mathews 5 arrow quiver and scott release. I can't stop shooting it.


I have always shot my Bear's at 27 inch DL, But I think I heard someone say they are running a little long in the DL now. Any truth two that? or are the 2010's the same?


----------



## psebowhuner (Jan 22, 2010)

How about a lights out bear any body know anything about em?


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

psebowhuner said:


> How about a lights out bear any body know anything about em?


Not the fastest bow in the world, But excellent brace height for cold weather hunting. Typical Bear durability:thumbs_up


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a lightsout and love it I shoot 65# with cx terminator lites with 100gr. swhacker broadheads with not a single complaint cant go wrong with any bear bow


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

I know I'm beating a dead horse again, but the one overlooked fact about Bear bows is there DURABILITY! I have owned three without any issues. I know they are not perfect but in today's world of broken limbs and the never ending quest for speed at the risk of loosing an eye! I appreciate this. In my opinion Escalade sports is doing a Great job with at least the compound portion of the company. I cant speak for the recurves because I have yet to own one of them. I hope they keep up the good work in the future.


----------



## B1rdMan (Dec 11, 2009)

perryhunter4 said:


> GOt a BEar Attack over the holidays and love it. It is a sweet rig, is faster than I anticipated and the back wall is awesome. The only problem I had was peep rotation and string stretch mpore than expected...however BEar is sending me a brand new.....so Bear does stick behind their products. *I also heard people on here stating Mathews has a lifetime warranty and Bear does not....that is totally false.* Bear has stood behind all there stuff, and I think some are getting pretty jealous that Bear is coming back around. Bear Attack set at 27 and half, 66 pounds, octane stab, trophy ridge alpha v5 sight, predator peep, drop zone rest, mathews 5 arrow quiver and scott release. I can't stop shooting it.


//http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/customer-service/warranty/

All Bear® Archery compound bows are backed with a Limited Lifetime Warranty to the original owner. This warranty applies to limbs, risers and cams. 

This Warranty Consists of the Following Programs:


*Limbs: 100% covered at no charge for the first 5 years
50% of replacement cost after 5 years *
Risers: Lifetime Warranty 
Cams: Lifetime Warranty 


Original Owner:
Warranty applies only to the original owner and is not transferable.

Items Not Covered:
Cables, strings, bearings, paint and/or film dipped finishes resulting from normal wear and tear are not included in this warranty.

Damage Not Covered:
Damage caused by abuse, mishandling, dry firing, alteration or modifications made to original product are not covered under this warranty. Additionally, shooting of arrows less than 5 grains per pound of draw weight will void the warranty. Bear Archery reserves the right to make parts substitutions on warranty coverage at Bear Archery's sole discretion, for any reason.


----------



## beginnerinAZ (Jan 3, 2010)

*Love my bear*

I have a 08 "lights out". I'll post pics soon. Super quiet with plenty of punch for the big Arizona elk, if I could ever get drawn.


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Gonna order some Bucknasty's tomorrow!! Get some pics up as soon as I get it going again!!!!


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

beginnerinAZ said:


> I have a 08 "lights out". I'll post pics soon. Super quiet with plenty of punch for the big Arizona elk, if I could ever get drawn.


Welcome AT!!!!!


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

*my bear*










gonna set up soon


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

sirknight said:


> gonna set up soon


Did you order it with that handle from bear?


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Also is the riser threaded for the string surpresser on the lights out enabeling one to put on any brand you want.


----------



## Darin J (Jan 28, 2010)

I also have a 09 Lights Out, great bow, quiet, and pretty fast. I just recently got back into bow hunting; my first bow was a black bear that I got for my 12th birthday, still have it, one day my son will learn on it. Bear makes a great product.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

OK I got my Attack.................I posted this in another thread:



mdewitt71 said:


> OK....I got a surprise today. :thumbs_up
> *Lefty Bear Attack*.....outta the box the bow was sitting at 74 pounds and a hair over 29" draw.
> I got it adjusted to 29" dead on and 71 pounds and put the new Hit Man 5 pin sight, Two piece quiver, and a DropZone rest on it.
> 
> ...


Awsome bow....only con right now is pressing the bow; I am working on getting some imporved fingers now. :wink:


----------



## ItecKid (Jan 29, 2010)

I shoot a Bear Pronghorn Hunter...awesome bow.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is Burt with a Take-down given to him by the ex owner of Bear Archery, Charlie Palmer. On the anniversary of the movie of Delvierence. Not a mag riser.


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

*set up*










Alpine 3 arrow surloc quiver-limbsavor s-coil stab-trophy ridge 3pin sight sharp shooter-whisker biscuit rest-black braided wrist sling


----------



## BooYah_Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*2010 bear strike*

I shoot the new bear strike, I'm extremely happy with it, can't wait to take it hunting!!!


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

2007 Bear element been shooting it since jan 2008.love it but would love a Bear attack if i could afford it<a h


----------



## beginnerinAZ (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks man I love this site!


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## justanuff (Dec 31, 2006)

Got my first Bear bow,,,,,Lights Out Darkhorse,,,,,have been shootin Forge Bows previously,,,,,I like this set up for whitetail,,,,,shoots and feels good,,,would like to find wood grip for it like on some pictures I have seen posted on here,,,plan to update string and cable in the near future and have been researching Proline,,,Vaportrail,,,etc.Only thing I don't like about the Bear line up,,,they seem to be a bit on the heavy side,,,none the less,,,it's a quality bow that I would buy again and recommend.WHO KNOWS WHERE I CAN GET THAT WOOD GRIP


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

Guess what i got in the mail today.......:wink:


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

2010 bear assault. I havent finsished setting it up yet. its gonna have a trophy ridge hitman 5 pin and TT pronghorn rest. I still need to get the peep installed and rest set up. D loop is on


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

*Bear assault*

First pic


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

2050z said:


> This is my new Attack bow. I also have a two Bear recurves Super Kodiak and a custom Kodiak takedown


You got the whole package!

How do u like the judge site??? And was it easy to set???


----------



## KateraSteve (Oct 16, 2009)

I am going from a 2008 Katera to a new Bear Assault just waiting on the shop to get it, he called monday and they told him he was the 19th in line and should have it by this weekend. I hope i am shooting it by sunday.....


----------



## MidTex56 (Feb 7, 2010)

neo71665 said:


> I the only one with a 2010 setup so far?
> 
> Been shooting bear bows for years. The one before this was a bear hunter (1996 I got it new), before that was a whitetail hunter 1 and 2. I still own them all.



I just picked up an old Whitetail Hunter,tough as nails!


----------



## Hilltop (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bear Attack*

I just ordered a 29/70 LH bear attack it is my first Bear bow since the 15lb red Bear bow I had when I was a kid... a little step up  I cant wait for it to come in!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I bought this Fred Bear for my Daughter about 3 years ago from Cabelas on sale-I wasn't sure if she would really pursue Bowhunting with me so didn't want to invest a lot of money. Then she gets in a family way (yes, married & 3rd baby) & can't hunt until this fall (2009). She never drew her Bow on a Deer but in Jan. this year she took this near 1000# Buffalo (Oklahoma-private herd) with 1 Arrow @ 25 yds. 48#s & Buff crashed less than 60 yds. away. Sure, she loves it but she has since the day she started shooting it.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hilltop said:


> I just ordered a 29/70 LH bear attack it is my first Bear bow since the 15lb red Bear bow I had when I was a kid... a little step up  I cant wait for it to come in!


*You will love it. :wink:*


----------



## Hilltop (Mar 31, 2009)

mdewitt71 said:


> *You will love it. :wink:*


I can't wait to get it, I have been shooting a jennings buckmaster for the last 8 years and really like it, but the attack is in another league.


----------



## JOG (Nov 8, 2009)

*Bear Attack*

Hello all, 

I am new to the forum and just wanted to chime in and say I just ordered an Attck by Bear and cant wait to get it. RH 29 / 70lb, also got some trophy ridge accessories to put on it. It will be my first Bear bow but it looks like it wont be my last. I will post again once it comes in and add a pic. I have a mathews outback still, it will be my backup. I got it used and havent been that impressed with it.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Update pics.........got my 1st pin sighted in and put on the Wood 1 piece grip. 



















Nice, I like it but, I didnt have an issue with the stock black rubberized grip so, not sure which one will stay for the long-run.


----------



## ArchAngelixi (Dec 30, 2009)

I have an 09 Truth II and I love it...everyone seems to be all about Matthews or Hoyt...not me...at the range they cant show me why a matthews is better than my Truth II...I get way more for my money I say, and put it to em at the range. They have all these gizmos on their bows, with super expensive sights, and here I am with my set up shooting just as well as them...got a set of Wicked1strings in the mail and cant wait, as soon as I get em in ill post some pics!


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

My Truth II is finally nearing completion. So far I have put on a Sword Twilight Hunter, Ripcord Code Red, Bohning Lynx 6 arrow, Doinker A-Bomb Chubby 6"... decided on a TruBall Short and Sweet S2... going to go with XX78's... 

Got the nocking point and loop done, got centershot roughed out, gotta get my rest cord served in (waiting on serving tool, cable spreader and spool of halo from UPS.) 

Once that is set, gonna put 20 or so arrows through it without sighting, toss my peep on, get it set and served and I will be off to the range to get the first pin set... I can't wait.


----------



## ss600r (Dec 26, 2009)

Got my Strike yesterday, my first bow.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Attack vs Z7*

One of my sons is a big Bear fan, he's shooting a Lights Out now (for sale), his twin brother is a Mathews man. Ordered a new Attack and a new Z7 Tuesday night. If that Attack shot and draws as good as the lights out it's going to be one awesome bow.Things are going to interesting around here the next few weeks. Bear is one of the most overlooked and underrated bows on the market. Great bows IMO. :bear::bear::bear::bear:


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

I bow hunt est said:


> if i bought a bear instead of my Z7 now.... i would but the attack but theres no dealers in my area aymore that why i bought the z7.....


Same problem here. I've tried to get my local dealer to get them, he says no market for them here. I keep telling him if people ever shot a Bear he would have a market. I had to go to a different shop and order a attack. His loss the other guys gain.


----------



## bald1 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Truth*

07 Truth. Love shooting next to the Big 3 at the range. I like the looks on their faces when I continuosly hit the 10 ring and spent half of what they did.


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

will be buying my first bear in a week or so . its going to be between the
assault, and the strike. not sure yet, can you push me one way !!!


----------



## hunterduke (Jan 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## EMK (Jan 21, 2007)

*Attack*

Just picked up my Attack. What an awesome piece. 

Put on a QAD rest, Carbon Impact Quatro stabilzer, Apex Bone Collector sight, and a dozen Trophy Ridge Crush arrows. 

I need to take some pics. 

I have always been a Bear/ Jennings shooter, untill they started making some less than par bows.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is my bow. The picture isn't that great as it on the bright side. Sorry.


----------



## Hilltop (Mar 31, 2009)

EMK said:


> Just picked up my Attack. What an awesome piece.
> 
> Put on a QAD rest, Carbon Impact Quatro stabilzer, Apex Bone Collector sight, and a dozen Trophy Ridge Crush arrows.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

*It's sold*



Bear215 said:


> One of my sons is a big Bear fan, he's shooting a Lights Out now (for sale), his twin brother is a Mathews man. Ordered a new Attack and a new Z7 Tuesday night. If that Attack shot and draws as good as the lights out it's going to be one awesome bow.Things are going to interesting around here the next few weeks. Bear is one of the most overlooked and underrated bows on the market. Great bows IMO. :bear::bear::bear::bear:


Well the lights out is sold (if they send the money)  waiting on the ATTACK!!!


----------



## JOG (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey boxerjake77,

I would go with the assault if you can afford it! Its the one I ended up buying (switched from the attack). I shot my friends strike, nice but not great.


----------



## hunterduke (Jan 6, 2010)

JOG said:


> Hey boxerjake77,
> 
> I would go with the assault if you can afford it! Its the one I ended up buying (switched from the attack). I shot my friends strike, nice but not great.


Could you elaborate and explain why? Explain what you experienced with both.


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

i can tell you what i thought, i like the strike,quick,not fast,quiet bow,alot like the truth 2(maybe a bit better). the attack i cant afford . tha assault
is right in my range.fast&quiet too. i just feel if i get the strike,im going to 
regret not getting the assault. i will not up grade for a few years. i like guns more !!


----------



## hoyt 07 (Apr 10, 2009)

2009 bear truth 2. I love this bow no vibration and quiet I had heard people say it was a loud bow but I dont hear any noise when I shoot it and it has no hand shock. Also didnt have a problem with the grip.


----------



## cpark (Jan 23, 2010)

*charge*

just got my first bow, the bear charge i shot it the first time today and had a 2in group at 40 yards. great bow has a little noise but not much, couldn't ask for a better first bow.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I was just wondering, what do you guys think of the string stops on these bows? Reason I ask is because it seems like my string is leaving good indent in the rubber stopper piece. Is it suppose to do that? I know nothing about string stops so.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I was just wondering, what do you guys think of the string stops on these bows? Reason I ask is because it seems like my string is leaving good indent in the rubber stopper piece. Is it suppose to do that? I know nothing about string stops so.


I took mine off, pulled the rubber claws, marked 1/8", taped it square and hit it with a ******* file... put it all back together and it is MUCH better... 

Or you could back the poundage off a bit and it will accomplish the same thing.

Here are some pics of my rig... haven't even shot it yet... just got the shafts and FOB's... Victory V1 350's and Battledrum Wraps...


----------



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*strings*



RT1 said:


> i'm looking for someone on here that makes a custom set for the Bear Truth bow. The original truth, made in 2007


I have made several sets for the original truth. I offer a 1 year warranty for peep rotation premature stretching and serving separation. A 2 color set runs 63.90 plus postage.


----------



## Melroy85 (Oct 14, 2009)

I had an 07 bear truth that I really liked but got a good offer for it and sold it. My Axe 6 that I ordered should be here saturday. Now I'm really considering ordering a bear attack, just have to find someone that has them so I can go test it out.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Those are some nice arrows. I have no clue on how to do that sort of thing. I'm sure its easy to do but just have no clue. This is my first time dealing with string stops. My bow is set at 40lbs. I took notice the other day when I was waxing my strings that there was some black rubber on part of the string. It came off and left no marks on the string which was good. Is that ok or no? I'm thinking its not, but just don't know. lol.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Those are some nice arrows. I have no clue on how to do that sort of thing. I'm sure its easy to do but just have no clue. This is my first time dealing with string stops. My bow is set at 40lbs. I took notice the other day when I was waxing my strings that there was some black rubber on part of the string. It came off and left no marks on the string which was good. Is that ok or no? I'm thinking its not, but just don't know. lol.


It will be ok but it could be remedied with a little patience and some big, hairy... well you know. it takes guts to touch something on your bow with a file.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I was just wondering, what do you guys think of the string stops on these bows? Reason I ask is because it seems like my string is leaving good indent in the rubber stopper piece. Is it suppose to do that? I know nothing about string stops so.


Had to replace the one on the lights out, it cut a groove in it and let the string hit the metal on the string stop. Messed up the serving on the string. Then had to have it re-wrapped.


----------



## r4vi (Nov 23, 2009)

I bought a 2009 Truth II middle of Nov for USD $241 brand new in unopened box, posted to Oz for USD $70 - from a real Archery store not a s/h dealer or private seller.

I am the eBay snipa KIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNG!


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

r4vi said:


> I bought a 2009 Truth II middle of Nov for USD $241 brand new in unopened box, posted to Oz for USD $70 - from a real Archery store not a s/h dealer or private seller.
> 
> I am the eBay snipa KIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNG!


lol nice... I only paid 358 for mine... but that's what the guy was asking NIB...


----------



## huntersdad04 (Feb 2, 2010)

*07 Element*

My 2009 take. Gotta love the war paint!


----------



## r4vi (Nov 23, 2009)

Cajun83 said:


> lol nice... I only paid 358 for mine... but that's what the guy was asking NIB...


That's still a sweet price!

To buy it here in Oz in Nov last year was about AUD $1100. Price has dropped now but still around AUD $850-$900

It's gonna take me quite some time to shoot as well as the bow would let me. When I am shooting well I can do a 6 arrow 20 -50 yard walkback tune and split a line. I even got a 2" group at 45 yards the same day, Robin Hooded a few arrows at 30 yards. Of course next day I was spraying them everywhere (yes my form SUCKS - but I will get there).

I have the same problem with the string stoppers as many by the looks of things. I'm cutting a channel through them, and the monofil serving is looking pretty fuzzy. And that's with only about 400 arrows shot through it...


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

r4vi said:


> That's still a sweet price!
> 
> To buy it here in Oz in Nov last year was about AUD $1100. Price has dropped now but still around AUD $850-$900
> 
> ...


The mod was a LOT easier than I was making it out to be. I was worried about trying at first but after I was like... "that was easy" and it fixed the problem. The string suppressors are pushing the strings out about 1/16"...


----------



## XXZipXX (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm excited, Going to go pick up my new Charge tomorrow. I picked up an Extreme RT900 sight on my way home from work at Gander Mtn tonight. Realy like the look of it, not overly bright which I like, and smaller pin's, also a big me likey. Can't wait to get out and shoot a 3d with it. It's been a long time.

On the subject of string stops. Has anyone really noticed a huge "real world" difference in grouping with the dual stops vs a Bear without them? I have a hard time choking up the extra cash for a couple of bent tubes with rubber stoppers on the ends. Never shot a stop on a bow before and have never had any problems with tight groups. Of course I'm not exactly an olympic archer either.


----------



## r4vi (Nov 23, 2009)

XXZipXX said:


> On the subject of string stops. Has anyone really noticed a huge "real world" difference in grouping with the dual stops vs a Bear without them? I have a hard time choking up the extra cash for a couple of bent tubes with rubber stoppers on the ends. Never shot a stop on a bow before and have never had any problems with tight groups. Of course I'm not exactly an olympic archer either.


This is EXACTLY what I have been wanting to ask - I have two string stops on my Truth II and they are chewing out pretty fast. I like what I heard about trimming the alloy shaft down, but I'm really wondering what difference it would make to just remove them completely.

I did read somewhere on AT someone removed the top stop from their Truth II and reckoned it made a substantial difference for the better.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

r4vi said:


> This is EXACTLY what I have been wanting to ask - I have two string stops on my Truth II and they are chewing out pretty fast. I like what I heard about trimming the alloy shaft down, but I'm really wondering what difference it would make to just remove them completely.
> 
> I did read somewhere on AT someone removed the top stop from their Truth II and reckoned it made a substantial difference for the better.
> 
> Thoughts anyone?


The string stops have little to do with accuracy (if anything at all) but a LOT to do with sound dampening... 

Notice how the guys shooting Bear bows with string stoppers aren't using string suppressors? Yep, don't need 'em. You get a faster string due to having less junk hanging off of it and you get a quiet bow without the added weight of string mounted suppressors.


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

*Wow*

I loved my old Fred bear TRX It was my very first brand new bow, I shot two wall hangers with it and and 16 doe before I sold it to a buddy. He is continuing the good fortune shooting his first ever deer with a bow and now has shot quite a few with it since he has owned it. He still ownes it, and says he will never sell it!!! Bear makes a serious bow and deserve the praise.


----------



## XXZipXX (Nov 21, 2009)

Well went to pick up the bear bow for $300 and ended up picking up the RTS package instead today. I couldn't pass up full TR accessories for only another $100. All in all very happy with it so far. Looks like a heck of alot of quality for $400! 

I will be returning the Extreme RT900 sight. After looking at it closer the allens holding the pins are indented into the aluminum from the factory leaving a rough irregular channel for them to slide along. I can just see this possibly causing a huge issue with future pin adjustment. For $85 I really don't care to find out later if it does. Also not liking how there is no hash marks on the adjustments to help reference where you started if things just fall loose. Seems like they have a good attractive design, they just need to use some better grade materials. 

The aluminum and machining on the TR sight that comes with the bow just looks like better quality. The hash marks are there for adjustment also. Granted the pins are not fiber optic and not nearly as bright. I think I will just use it for now and pick up an even better sword or spot hog later down the road. 

I'm still skeptical of the string stops. I can see them stopping string oscillation but is slapping the string up against a rubber stopper with 70lbs of force really quieter than the string vibrating? Does anyone have any information or links with actual measurements with a db meter showing a real world difference between some of this stuff? Or is it just that much obviously quieter? Sorry for all the newb questions.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

XXZipXX said:


> I'm still skeptical of the string stops. I can see them stopping string oscillation but is slapping the string up against a rubber stopper with 70lbs of force really quieter than the string vibrating? Does anyone have any information or links with actual measurements with a db meter showing a real world difference between some of this stuff? Or is it just that much obviously quieter? Sorry for all the newb questions.


Unscrew them from the riser. Shoot it. Put it back together and shoot it again. make your own assessment.


----------



## BrowningBoi (Sep 14, 2009)

I *just* ordered a Done Deal for a bargain price. Its the demo-bow from my fav archery shop, never fired, half price! It should be a step up from my browning rage that will now become a dedicated bowfishing rig.
Since I saved so much I am considering treating myself a really good sight. I am considering a red-dot sight like the HHA Optimizer, any thoughts on these?
I guess I'll have to change my nick, hows Bear Bloke sound?


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

BrowningBoi said:


> I *just* ordered a Done Deal for a bargain price. Its the demo-bow from my fav archery shop, never fired, half price! It should be a step up from my browning rage that will now become a dedicated bowfishing rig.
> Since I saved so much I am considering treating myself a really good sight. I am considering a red-dot sight like the HHA Optimizer, any thoughts on these?
> I guess I'll have to change my nick, hows Bear Bloke sound?


I am really enjoying my Sword Twilight...


----------



## bain (Mar 5, 2010)

*Bear bow hunter.. new member to AT*

I have hunted with a bear whitetail II for quite some time. I am happy with the bow because it is very accurate and does the job. I recently bought a bear vapor 300 for my son to hunt with. The draw weight on the vapor is set at 66 lbs. and he is not at all able to work with that poundage..i am considering purchasing a new set of limbs...40-50 lbs. and setting it at the full fifty. If and when he is ready to dial it up i will switch to the current limbs and set it at 60lbs. to start out. He currently shoots a recurve 35-40 lbs. and is quite good with it. I shoot my whitetail instinctively and i really enjoy deer hunting with it. To you old experienced bow hunters, does my limb changing plans seem viable for the lad or do you have other advice. He really likes the vapor and i want him to be comfortable and confident shooting it. thanks for any advice.


----------



## BrowningBoi (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome to AT Bain. Your plan sounds good but I'd prefer you got your advice from Bear Archery or a reputable dealer/shop. I'd hate to hear your son got injured because one of us gave you a bum steer. Safety first and all that.. Have you considered letting you son set up / tune the bow himself. Bow tuning is a bit of a chore but ultimately it will make him a better archer. Happy shooting mate!

BTW my Done Deal has been dispached so next weekend I'll be tuning a new bow!


----------



## 25-06 (Dec 27, 2006)

'07 TRUTH here,Was going to buy a new Attack but I have never shot a bow as good as I do my TRUTH!!


----------



## j/card (Nov 30, 2009)

*truth 2*

I have a truth 2 2008. I have been shooting it for two years now. Its done me well. Looking to by one in ether blue or the dark horse for 3d shoots.


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Assault*

I pick it up this weekend !!
sweet ass set-up, love the bow !!


----------



## cpark (Jan 23, 2010)

*camo finish*

I bought a bear charge a couple of weeks ago and the finish has come off in a few places talked to bear hey said they would make it right. Has anyone else had this problem with there new line up.


----------



## Sutton Outdoors (Sep 10, 2009)

i owned a trx 28 but now i got a mathews hyperlite but dam i could probly hit a dime at 50 yds that bow was a shooter alright


----------



## skippys11 (Mar 6, 2010)

*bear attack*

im soon going to own the bear attack 28/60. i cant wait. it will be my first compound shot traditional before now.


----------



## bain (Mar 5, 2010)

*Draw weight and limb changes*

Thanks Browningboi for the reply...i have checked with Bear Archery and my local archery proshop and both have indicated that new limbs are available and for a modest price the bow can be made to fit his draw weight needs. He will do the sight adjustment and minor fine tuning to make the bow fit his needs. It is nice to see that this site reaches out all the way to australia..amazing. Bow hunting is an addiction that seems to know no borders..nice. I hunt deer with a black powder and shotgun but there clearly is nothing quite like the bow. I just recently discovered this site and i am very pleased with the range of information one can glean from the membership. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## ksbuckhunter74 (Aug 17, 2009)

*attack*

My first bow was a Showdown just 3 years ago. I love it and am handing it down to my nephew. Picked up the Attack a month ago and shooting bullseyes at 60 yards! I love it.


----------



## ken1018 (Mar 10, 2010)

2009 Bear Lights Out 76#
Winner's Choice string and cables
Bear E Cam
Truth 2 grip
Trophy Ridge Punisher 5 sight
T.R. Whisker Biscuit
T.R. Shock Stop stabilizer
T.R. sling
Sims limb and cable dampener
G5 Meta peep and kisser button
G5 sight light


----------



## jl11 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Quad Hunter?*

Anybody have a Quad Hunter?


----------



## injaben50 (Jul 30, 2009)

Im shooting the truth 2, sold my hoyt alpha 35, and trying to sell my mathews , I
have a truth 2 set up for 3d and another set up for hunting, love em both.


----------



## Hilltop (Mar 31, 2009)

ksbuckhunter74 said:


> Picked up the Attack a month ago and shooting bullseyes at 60 yards! I love it.


I ordered mine 1 month ago today... Please Bear, Please can you make it any faster???

I don't think begging will get me anywhere.
But I guess good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Just want to let you guys know that I talk to bear and was told that by cutting the string stop rod it won't void your warranty. Thought I would share.


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

I think I'm placing my order today for the 2010 Attack with plenty of goodies. When she comes in, I'll post up picks and stats, but I'll be at 27.5-28" and around 64-65lbs.

PSYCHED!!!!


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

sethjamto said:


> I think I'm placing my order today for the 2010 Attack with plenty of goodies. When she comes in, I'll post up picks and stats, but I'll be at 27.5-28" and around 64-65lbs.
> 
> PSYCHED!!!!


Has it been two weeks yet???

Damned! Its barely been 2 hours! This is going to be one LONG wait! 

....has anyone seen that UPS truck lately???


----------



## jdrowl67 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just got my new attack this week! Traded my 07 truth in. 
2010 Bear attack 27" 70lb
Tru Glo Micro Brite sight
QAD rest
X factor stabilizer
Tru glo quiver
Easton Axxis arrows
This Bow is awesome!!


----------



## HIGHSTAND (Apr 5, 2007)

Started out with a Bear Quest, moved on to a truth that i have now and love. Hoping to have an attack by hunting season. Been pretty happy with my bears. Also have a bear kodiac magnum that i don't shoot much anymore.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bear215 said:


> Same problem here. I've tried to get my local dealer to get them, he says no market for them here. I keep telling him if people ever shot a Bear he would have a market. I had to go to a different shop and order a attack. His loss the other guys gain.


Dealer said yesterday, it should be here next week!!!!!


----------



## EMK (Jan 21, 2007)

2010 Attack
30.5", 71lb.

Apex Bone collector 
QAD Ultra rest
Carbon Impact Carbon Quatro stabilizer
FMJ 340's 28.5" 
Muzzy 125 gr.


----------



## nem73 (Mar 11, 2010)

I started in this sport with a trx then a jennings grandmaster and a instinct and atruth 2 and a dark horse truth 2, best thing about bear bows they last forever and you dont see a lot of negitive posts about them. NOT THE MOST POPULAR BUT THE BEST.:shade:


----------



## BILLDOGGE (Jun 5, 2009)

Anyone shooting the Assault at 31" draw?


----------



## In-Hoc (Aug 20, 2005)

I just got my new Fred Bear Assault today. I Love it!!!!

Fred Bear Assault
29.5 inch Draw
60 lbs
I purchased the Ready to hunt package from: 

Whitney's Hunting Supply and I can't say enough about their customer service and how informative they were. 

Great pricing on all of there bows and customer service to boot!! Killer combo.


----------



## Jerem41 (Mar 14, 2009)

My wife has the 2009 Young Gun. She loves it.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

EMK said:


> 2010 Attack
> 30.5", 71lb.
> 
> Apex Bone collector
> ...


*:thumbs_upNice...Very Nice !! :darkbeer:*


----------



## greenboy (Sep 21, 2005)

my strike should be in next week i guess there makeing left hand 1 now mine 26" -40 to 50 # pull been waiting a few weeks now can not wait...


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

My Attack is on the UPS truck and will be delivered on Monday! Pics to follow!!!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bear215 said:


> Dealer said yesterday, it should be here next week!!!!!


It's here!!!!!:blob1::BrownBear::BrownBear::BrownBear:


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

Mine is here too, but I'm still short a sight. The Micro Alpha V5 is on backorder right now and its killing me not being able to shoot!!!


////// pics to follow ////////


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

*New to the brotherhood....*

Just posted this on a thread not 15 minutes ago:

Picked up a bear truth....

Nope, not a Truth II - but a 2007 Truth. In the classifieds from Dragman. Two and a half bills. Been shot a few times but the tags were still on it and all is well. I'd shot one before - I bought one in 2008 for a guy who let me hunt with him on his land, so I knew a bit about the bow. Actually picked this one up for the kid across the street - but he may not be interested. He still likes the PSE I gave him. No matter - it's a fine bow.

So - a couple of questions for Truth owners - is this adjustable 1/2" draw length either way, using the screw in the bottom cam?
Also - there is a bit of serving separation about three or four inches down from where the serving begins on the string at the bottom. It looks like the spot where the string hits the draw stop - is there a way to keep this from spreading so that I can at least use the string for this year?

Thanks in advance for the help - and thanks to Dragman for the good deal.


----------



## JOG (Nov 8, 2009)

*Attack!!!!*

Hey everyone,

Just got my Attack a couple weeks ago. This bow is amazing!!! I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this question but I love this bow and would like it even more if I dont need to send it back to bear to get fixed.  Here is my question, when I draw back at about 1/4 or so into the draw it makes a click in the idler wheel area. After you shot it will do it again. If I draw back until I hear the click and let down then draw again it wont make the click. It seems to make it only after shooting an arrow. Also it sometimes doesnt make the click noise even after a shot, but that is rare. It is almost Turkey season in ND so I am hoping to fix it myself without sending it back. Thanks again for any help and if this is a bad area to ask the question please shoot me a PM letting me know where to go.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just setup my buddies _Assault Ready To hunt package _for him...........
Another super nice bow from Bear this year. His is VERY quiet. :thumbs_up


----------



## HIGHSTAND (Apr 5, 2007)

*New Attack*

Starting to get my new Attack dialed in. This group is only twenty yards. hopefully in a couple weeks i will be getting something close at 30 yards. So far i am loving the Attack, smooth quite and shock free. Also pretty fast.


----------



## TexasJaxon (Apr 13, 2010)

I bought a 29/70 Bear Charge two months ago and have no complaints whatsoever. Prior to this bow I was shooting a 45 lb Bear Take Down Recurve. My Dad hunted for a long time with a Bear Whitetail II. A lot of people don't like Bear bows, but I'll never own anything else.


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

This pic was taken before the final setup was done (two days ago). She came maxed out at 73lbs. I backed her down to 67 at 28" and am flinging a 399grain arrow at a consistant 280. Smoooooth, quiet, and shock free! I LOVE this thing! I shot out to 50yds today, and still have one pin to go for my 60yd shots. The bow is doing GREAT! I just need to fine tune my own form a little bit more now that I have a capable bow!


----------



## dawcrw (Apr 22, 2010)

*more of the truth*

I'm shooting a Bear Truth with an Equalizer stabilizer, Montana Gold sight, homemade string stop and soon a wicked1 string. My first Bear was a Whitetail.


----------



## j0paulto (Jan 1, 2010)

got a lights out that i love. switched the string stop to the otherside(the offset side is now on the left as a right handed shooter) and have had no string jumping issues oddly. the only problem i have had is that the original cable that came with it got chewed up where it breaks over the draw module on the lower cam. replaced the strings and the new cable is getting chewed up in the same spot after about 300 shots. anybody have this problem? love to keep the bow but wont be able to swing a new cable every month.


----------



## jgarland1987 (Apr 19, 2010)

*2010 Charge*

29" @ 70# Apex atomic 5 pin, waiting on axion simplex to decide which sight to keep. Trophy ridge biscuit, Vibracheck stab, trophy ridge wrath 350 arrows. LOVE IT!!! (also it was easy on the wallet)


----------



## j0paulto (Jan 1, 2010)

Bear215 said:


> One of my sons is a big Bear fan, he's shooting a Lights Out now (for sale), his twin brother is a Mathews man. Ordered a new Attack and a new Z7 Tuesday night. If that Attack shot and draws as good as the lights out it's going to be one awesome bow.Things are going to interesting around here the next few weeks. Bear is one of the most overlooked and underrated bows on the market. Great bows IMO. :bear::bear::bear::bear:


have they had any problems with the cable seperating just above the cam? mine seems to be doing it and it will get expensive to replace that cable every 300 shots.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

j0paulto said:


> have they had any problems with the cable seperating just above the cam? mine seems to be doing it and it will get expensive to replace that cable every 300 shots.


Replace the strings or reserve tightly in HALO serving. Just about any agresive solo cam will have this type of problem, but can be fixed with the right string and or serving.


----------



## bigcountry_ (Jan 14, 2009)

where you hunt round kzoo my family lives in marcellus and hunt there sometimes... out on creglow rd


----------



## dvc41 (Aug 7, 2007)

I shoot a Truth II, 56#, 27". Love it!

My 9 year old Shoots an Odessy II, 20# 17" (He's a skinny little twirp)

My 11 year old just got the Apprentice, 30#, 22" for his birthday, hasn't shot it yet. I'll get back to you on that

I also have a Bear Grizly 45# Recurve. It looks cool but I can't shot it to save my life. Still working on the recurve thing


----------



## d_handley00 (Jan 25, 2010)

shot a bear game over last year and 3 deer 2 turkey i coyote and 7 squirrels. 55 lbs and 31" w/ gt arrows. axion spider claw w/ qad ultra rest and doinker. thought i would try my luck this year w/ a bear attack. got it and loved but now i am having problems with it. work at a bow shop where we use to carry bear but now we only carry hoyt and mathews and i stayed true and bought an attack. now im on the fence b/c i am having alot of problems with it. it wouldnt tune right, until the qad was up against the riser, the string is junk, my sight had to flipped to get enough adjustment and i shoot my bow before i go to work and when i come home, the junk string suppressors have me going through a couple every couple weeks. any ideas?


----------



## ItecKid (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's a pic of me and my Pronghorn Hunter:


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

j0paulto said:


> have they had any problems with the cable seperating just above the cam? mine seems to be doing it and it will get expensive to replace that cable every 300 shots.


The lights out did, see a little on the Attack



Mikegb88 said:


> Replace the strings or reserve tightly in HALO serving. *Just about any agresive solo cam will have this type of problem, but can be fixed with the right string and or serving.*


He's right, they all do it sooner or later. My son's old Matthews S2 did it also.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bigcountry_ said:


> where you hunt round kzoo my family lives in marcellus and hunt there sometimes... out on creglow rd


i hunt north of downtown kalamazoo,,,about 10-12 minutes north of kazoo, off of Douglas and E ave.....80 acres.....wifes uncle lets me put up a couple of stands...which is pretty cool...about 1 mile from my house....so i can ride my quad to there....NICE!!!!

& i hunt in otsego as well....45 acres that my uncle larry's best friend lets me on now....great hunting land as well.....


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a couple of old Bear trad bows...a '55 Polar semi-recurve and a '68 Super 48 Magnum recurve. I still shoot the Super48 every now and then


----------



## CERT 33 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Bear Archery*

I have always had a soft spot for this outfit. I currently shoot a Mathews Ovation but I have owned at least 8 Bear and Jennings Compounds and another 7-8 Bear Recurves over the years. For several decades they were the biggest archery company in the world. I don't know why they don't get more respect these day for their compounds, I shot a friends 2010 "Blacked out" Attack and found it to be an excellent rig. Bear's Recurves and Compounds are once again being made in America by Americans and the quality is on the upswing. This is more than I can say about one of the "Big" companies, who, imo, no longer deserve any respect for their products. They have sunk as low as to offer mid and low end bows that are made in red China, and offer high-end bows that are U.S. made with illegal immigrant labor.


----------



## shootthebunnies (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought the Bear Charge a month ago or so and I love it!

I wanted a cheaper bow because I wasn't sure how much I would get into it, I should have just bought the Attack because I can see I am going to buy it anyway. I am ADDICTED!


----------



## Half Rack (Apr 21, 2010)

Just bought a new 2009 Truth 2, I'm in the process of setting it up. I'm hoping I'm gonna love it!


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

Just sent my $$$ out for a truth, 28dl, 60-70, cant wait to really shoot it, shot it when it first came out, and fell in love, just hope guy from classifieds, sends it when he gets my moolah, first time buying on a.t!


----------



## j0paulto (Jan 1, 2010)

i hunt on forty acres south of portage that butts up to some other public land...not the greatest but beggers cant be choosers. i also hunt in leelanau county where i am from, got 120 acres up there.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

j0paulto said:


> i hunt on forty acres south of portage that butts up to some other public land...not the greatest but beggers cant be choosers. i also hunt in leelanau county where i am from, got 120 acres up there.


beggers can't be choosers....man your right about that!


----------



## black adder (Mar 1, 2010)

*Bear bow*

I just got a Bear lights out, I love it. Smooth , quiet. Cain't wait to hunt with her.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

You can't beat the brand and how little you pay for the product.
Great Shooters and you don't go broke.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

a new week....

c'mon bear shooters show us your bows


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bryan Baker (May 9, 2010)

Love This Bow!


----------



## b0whunt3r19 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's my Truth.


----------



## shootthebunnies (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a heads up for Bear owners;

At the local shop a guy was shooting a Charge he just bought, the D loop broke after about 75 shots.

I received a message from another guy who shoots the Charge and his broke at full draw on the 10th shot!

I replaced mine today as a precaution.

I had about 300 shots through mine.


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Sweeeeet Game Over


----------



## shootthebunnies (Apr 23, 2010)

My Bear Charge.


----------



## liv2ride (Feb 5, 2010)

no pics but i bought my gf a pink apprentice. shoots great. ive thought about lenghening it out and shooting in some for me. shoots 185 with easton st axis 500's


----------



## offshore24 (May 3, 2007)

Not a great pic of my bow. '07 Truth, lefty, 60#. First bow I've owned since childhood. Took a deer the first season. Very happy with it.


----------



## HockeyDad (May 14, 2010)

*Bear Charge 2010*

Just got back into shooting after several years off (living in town stinks... but not working stinks more). I shot about 5-6 different bows at my local shop and liked how the Bear Charge felt and shot better than most of the more expensive ones I tried. I'm still dialing it in and working on my form, but I am impressed with what $300 got me.

In the 80's I had a couple Bear bows when I was learning to hunt, and had a Bear First Strike XLR in the 90's. That bow was long and heavy but it would really shoot.

I've been lurking for a while and figured it was time to speak up. Thanks to all as it took a bit of learning on my part as to what is out there these days.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My Daughter with her 1st Bowkill Jan. 2010 with her 48#s


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

The est. 1000# Cow buffalo. 1 shot, 25 yds & crashed less than 60 yds. away..


----------



## dace17 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well I've only been shooting bows for about 4 yrs now. Started with an old used Jenings Carbon Extreme, was great for my first bow! I just picked up a '10 Bear Strike and I couldnt be happier with it. Old bow was set at 70lbs and the new one is 64lbs. So much faster, quieter, smoother, just great!!


----------



## dwilkis (Aug 15, 2009)

Truth 2 2009, #62, 27.5 DL, Sure Shot WB, 8.5 B-Stinger w/ QD, Spott Hogg 5 Pin, Tru-Ball Assassin SST, Easton ST Epic 400, Slick Tricks.


----------



## JWLaughlin (Mar 26, 2009)

*2010 Attack shooting at 284*


----------



## mistabud (May 28, 2010)

*2010 strike*

got a strike in the mail last friday. first bow, first time shooting a bow. the sticker said 62# i adjusted for a 27'' draw, put 12 arrows through the chrony and the avg was 238fps with the arrows weighing 376.7 grains.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

RT1 said:


> Who on here is shooting Bows from Bear Archery
> 
> If you are, show us your rig with specs and the area you hunt!
> 
> ...



I just ordered a Bear Attack..28.5in draw 50/60lb in apg camo...i cant wait:thumbs_up


----------



## Gundy_30_ND (Dec 18, 2009)

Bear Assault (70 lbs, 28 in)
TR Micro Alpha V5
TR Drop Slide dropaway
Fuse 6 arrow quiver
Shockstop Deluxe stabilizer

Love the bow, looks great, shoots smooth, no hand-shock. Hooked it up to a chronograph shooting a Easton Terminator carbon arrow (400, about 29 inches) with a 100 grain field tip, and getting around 260 fps. What I don't understand is why my old Lights Out shot a hair faster with a longer brace height and a whisker biscuit. Any ideas? No string dampeners or silencers, same arrow/tip combo.


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

Gotta love the bear line! :darkbeer:


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*Bear Charge*

just ordered one - understand you can't beat it for the price-- should get approx. 255fps with a 60# @ 29" 400g.arrow set up--------->


----------



## Hilltop (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bear Attack*

Here is my 2010 Bear Attack, 
I love this bow! It is quiet, fast, and smooth... I am going to shoot right now:shade:


----------



## Hilltop (Mar 31, 2009)

*Bear Attack*

and the 2010 spring turkey I killed with my new Attack


----------



## JayP (Dec 13, 2008)

*2007 Bear Element*

Here is my Bear Element, I have been using this for 3D. I had it dipped by Lee Martin and had a set of JBK bow strings made. Custom built stabilizer and it shoots great. Couldn't leave it sitting in the basement so made the best of it.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

here's my attack.Before and after. Before:







After:


----------



## Hilltop (Mar 31, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## ColoradoUSA (Jun 29, 2010)

*Attack*

I tested out about six - seven different bows about 6 months ago, and honestly i prefered the Attack when it came down to it. I even went back three or four times and tested them again just to make sure. I got a killer deal online and get it next week.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

got my attack today. I love it


----------



## timms25 (Jun 24, 2010)

*2010 Bear Assault*

getting into archery and buying a Bear Assualt. shot one last weak and loved it.


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone shoot the new attack that one looks sick idk if I like the grip though


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

Oops just missed the pic of the one above that my friend is a sweet bow. How does it shoot?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

MichiganMan10 said:


> Oops just missed the pic of the one above that my friend is a sweet bow. How does it shoot?


i just got back from sighting it in..the grip is different then what im used to but i figured it out in no time , i installed a red dot scope on it and at 63lbs 29in draw im shooting my 385g pse xweaves flat from 10yards out to 35 yards and at 40 yards it drops about 5 inches...I very happy with that. the bow is whisper quiet and almost zero hand shock.

great bow.

mikie


----------



## biglouie1981 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Bear Assault My First Bow*

My cousin bought a bow i shot his and enjoyed it so i bought a bear assault 29" 72 lbs. in dec and i love it i have trophy ridge 5 pin lighted sight, qad hd ld drop away, new trophy ridge arrow cage, shooting easton axis full metal jackets 28 1/2 inches i love the set up try to get pics


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

I am posting to show everyone that I created a Bear Bow Shooters group and encourage everyone to join and see how big we can get it. The link is in my signature line.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

*Bear Bows*

I always rely on my Instincts


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

09 lights out... 28/63...


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

w8n4fall said:


> I am posting to show everyone that I created a Bear Bow Shooters group and encourage everyone to join and see how big we can get it. The link is in my signature line.



Just joined up!

Here's one for Bear! :darkbeer:


----------



## w8n4fall (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for joining!


----------



## cjstahly (Jul 15, 2009)

*2010 Attack*

2010 Fred Bear Attack 29/70
Limbsaver Prism Sight
Limbsaver S-Coil Stabilizer
RipCord Rest
Trophy Ridge Arrow Cage Quiver
This pic was before the setup was totally finished









Pictures of the Shadow Attack to follow


----------



## valleyhunter (Apr 24, 2007)

Here's my 07 Truth that I just got back

Just had my limbs dipped in flat black courtesy of God's Country Outdoors and Oregon Hydrographics.

Here's the setup:
_*2007 Truth 1 (Black/Camo)
Extreme 900 Sights
Apex Hunter Custom String (God's Country Outdoors)
Whisker Biscuit
STT
Octane Stabilizer
G5 Meta Peep
Beman Bone Collector 400s
G5 Montecs*_

I have also included a pic of my first double, first antlered buck with a bow, and the first two kills with my Truth!


----------



## floridagobbler (May 11, 2006)

sixgunluv said:


> I always rely on my Instincts


I shot a Bear Instinct back in most of 2006....Great shoting bow and easy on the wallet


----------



## floridagobbler (May 11, 2006)

Some backyard practice @ 30 yards in between the thunderstorms with the Bear Truth this evening.


----------



## slowjoe (Sep 1, 2009)

*Bear Strike*

bear Strike
QAD Ultra-rest HD
Trophy Ridge Micro Alpha V3 Dovetail
Doinker Dish 12"
Carbon Express Mayhem Hunter 350


----------



## SwampLife (Jul 3, 2010)

neo71665 said:


> I don't understand the attack problem, the local shop has 4 and can't get rid of them. I asked the guy and he said everybody keeps telling him the same thing I told him. He plans on getting the wood grip to put on one and see if that helps.


I installed the wood grip on my Bear and found it too thick and torguey. I put the plastic one back on.


----------



## Legois (Jun 26, 2009)

Fred Bear Black Panther 1972 50#









Fred Bear Grizzly 2009 45#


----------



## Nisse (Jul 19, 2010)

Just bought a 2010 Assault, #60 punds, 27" DL, Trophy Ridge 5 pin sight, Trophy Ridge whisker bisquit.
Picked up my Trophy Ridge Hailfire arrows today (with a different insert, not the insert/outsert), so i'm looking forward to shooting it. Just need to make myself a better target, get the arrows cut to my length, and its all good.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

here is my speed at 63lbs 28.5dl and a ibo'd spec arrow weight










my hunting weight arrow did 291fps...bear has hit a home run with this design


----------



## wildhorseracer3 (Jan 13, 2010)

any one know where I could get a the wood grip for my attack?


----------



## mjgonzo (Mar 21, 2010)

w8n4fall said:


> I am posting to show everyone that I created a Bear Bow Shooters group and encourage everyone to join and see how big we can get it. The link is in my signature line.


Add 1 more to the group


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

wildhorseracer3 said:


> any one know where I could get a the wood grip for my attack?


contact Bear, that is where my dealer ordered mine


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

wildhorseracer3 said:


> any one know where I could get a the wood grip for my attack?


Same as a truth 2


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Bear Charge #60 set at 27"


----------



## BTScott (Feb 20, 2009)

*Apprentice*

Just picked up a Bear Apprentice for my 10 yr old Daughter:thumbs_up


----------



## AlexG. (Aug 24, 2009)

YEEEE HAWWWWW.... so I got it back from the shop yesterday!
90 Bear Game Over
Got a 30" draw module installed, 
New D Loop, re-set the peep & new peep tube,
new quiver and the shop center shot the bow.
Shooting Easton Carbon Storm 340's 60/75 cut 30" long, 100gr feild points with 2 inch blazers.
Bow is set up approx 65 lbs draw weight 30" draw length. Whisper biscuit and a 3 pin trophy ridge 3 pin fiber optic sight using a truglow release. Will be using NAP Thunderhead 100gr broadheads.

It's sweet!

First shots..(6 arrows).. at 10 yards they are about 1 1/2 inches to the right but all the arrows were right next to one another... vertically they were about 1/2 high... but I was using the 20yard pin so I figured the vertical was correct. I'm pretty sure that this is a form(me) error because this is my first compound bow... so with that all said and stated... shot a good 30 more arrows both at 10 & 20 yards and it was consitantly shooting to the right. So I adjust the sight to the right a bit at a time, following the arrows and sure enough I get the arrows hitting the bull both at 10 and 20. I look at the sight and its really out on the edge, perhaps I can get another 1/4 inch of adjustment more. SO I'm hoping that I don't need to push it out any more. Very close to one of the last shots, I noticed that my kisser button has popped off, looks like it was a bit worn from the start and the shop just didn't catch it. But after looking up kissers and reading a bit on them I'm just going to use a D-Loop knot in its place and put a bit of serving material on either side to keep it from sliding. I'm too inexperienced not to be using one and feel that the small knot would be easily discardable if I decide not to use one. Cheers

Question for those of you that have Trophy Ridge sights... what size allen wrenches are used to adjust the vertical/horizontal and pins? I have a set with standard sizes and none of them fit? I sent a email to trophy Ridge, but havent had an answer yet....

Alex

OH YEAH!!!! 50 Days Left until the season starts in Virginia!!!!


----------



## whitenickcannon (Aug 15, 2010)

*New to bear products.*

I just bought my second bow, and I chose the Bear Assault(found it on ebay for 400 with stab, rest, sight and quiver). I just got it in the mail two weeks ago and took it to my local pro shop and within 30 minutes it was tuned and ready to take home for practice. So far I have been very impressed with Bear quality and I can't wait to finish my fine tuning and get in the woods this fall.


----------



## SCameron (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi All, brand new here.
I picked up a Lights Out Package, now swapped out the Punisher 5 sight for an Apex Gear Bone Collector 4 pin, and the WB for a Rip Cord Code red. Apex Gear Nano 5 Quiver, and all the Limbsaver goodies I could get my hands on. Sitting at 26" @ 56# I can't shoot it enough!


----------



## SCameron (Aug 14, 2010)

I liked my Lights out so much I found an Identical LH version for my Brother in law, for an early Birthday gift!


----------



## newbie86 (Aug 14, 2010)

i just bought a Bear Charge Saturday. no pictures yet.


----------



## Roland1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just retired an Instinct and moved to an M6. I plan on making the Instinct into a backup shooter and just somthing I can bring shooting with me to compare bows and play around. maybe winter camo it?


----------



## ToddRvs (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a twenty year old Bear First Strike with an overdraw setup. Bow shoots as good mow as it did 20 years ago. I would put it up against any modern compound.


----------



## JK360 (Jun 29, 2010)

09 truth 2!!


----------



## jkuhl3312 (Jul 15, 2010)

2010 Bear attack! best bow ive ever owned and dominates my pse and hoyt bows. worth every penny. this ones a keeper


----------



## tothemaxxis31 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## MArZ (Aug 20, 2010)

Just recently purchased a new 2010 Bear Attack, only after a very extensive research period. I like solocam bows, so my decision was only in this area. Out of all the bows that I was looking at, Mathews, Diamond, and Bear, I ended up choosing this one. It's a great bow and I don't regret my decision! I also own a Bear Instinct that has now been handed down to my son.


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

Let's see if this works...Attack with a 28" draw at #63...with FMJ 400's tipped with 2-blade Rage..shoots like a dream!


----------



## jcode (Jan 28, 2007)

Fred Bear Code First and only bow i have owned and love it. I will be getting the new attack when my Code is done.


----------



## dvc41 (Aug 7, 2007)

-For hunting, Shooting, etc. Truth II, 27.5" 60# w/Sims Stabilizer
-Just for the fun of it Grizly 45# Recurve
-For my older son, Apprentice at 37# (and growing)
-For my younger son, Pioneer II at 25# (and the Apprentice on it's was for Christmas)


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Bear Instinct, the more i shoot the more i'm amazed at how smooth and quiet this bow is......Hard to put it down...!!!!!!


----------



## wv archer1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have an attack and I love it. got an old TRX for my deployment/back up bow.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Not sure if I did the pic correctly. Bear Lights Out, Trophy Ridge arrows, sight, quiver, stab, QAD Rest.


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

My same Bear Charge with new accessories..


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

Well! I have two 1980's Bear FirstStrike as well as Jennings Carbon Extreme. Do those count ?

Back in those days, Bear is the known as the biggest bang for the buck. Of course, even back then, the so-call 'pro-shop' people don't like Bear.

Wife just bought a Bear Apprentice for my youngest daughter, she would be the 3rd generation Bear Archer in the family.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

zSar said:


> My same Bear Charge with new accessories..


What model of lib-saver split limbs dampeners are you using ? is it the Alshox or Super-Quad ?


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

got a buckmaster g2
65#
wisker biscuit rest
top gun f22 sights
tranquilizer stabilizer
xweave 300
274fps

getting ahoyt this year but keeping the bear as a back up bow its been good to me the past 5 years


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

PoppieWellie said:


> What model of lib-saver split limbs dampeners are you using ? is it the Alshox or Super-Quad ?


super quad, the alphashox won't fit in the gap


----------



## jgarland1987 (Apr 19, 2010)

Picked up a charge early this year mainly for the price, shoots great!! Just getting back into archery after about 8 or 9 years. 
70# @30" DL
Vaportrail strings and limbdriver
Apex atomic sight


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

neo71665 said:


> super quad, the alphashox won't fit in the gap


Thanks for the info! Will let the Mrs. know to get them for my daughter


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

PoppieWellie said:


> Thanks for the info! Will let the Mrs. know to get them for my daughter


Wait til after season and check wal-mart. I picked mine up last year for $3


----------



## Jessee315 (Aug 23, 2010)

I got a Bear Charge And I Love it, its a excellent starter bow and its Tuff enough to handle a couple dry fires, which is one of the things that make it a good strater bow..it also has impressive specs. Ill post a pic up later. And since you all were talking sights what do you guys think about red Dot sights for bows or single pin sights?


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

how much vibe and noise are you getting out of the bear charge and strike models..
would love some feedback...!


----------



## jgarland1987 (Apr 19, 2010)

RT1 said:


> how much vibe and noise are you getting out of the bear charge and strike models..
> would love some feedback...!


My charge is fairly quiet



Jessee315 said:


> its Tuff enough to handle a couple dry fires, which is one of the things that make it a good strater bow..


I bet this guy is getting a lot. LOL


----------



## Jessee315 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey Bear Bros I got a quick Question, I have a Bear Charge and got it set for 72 Lbs and then Loosened it to about 64-65 pounds. Now I want it back up to 72Lbs, now do I crank the Limbs pockets to where It seems like it gets harder to Crank or to where I cant Go any tighter. Since 72 lbs is the Bows maxs is it possible to put more than 72 lbs is what i am really asking. I dont want more then 72 lbs and hurt my bow.


----------



## Jessee315 (Aug 23, 2010)

jgarland1987 said:


> My charge is fairly quiet
> 
> 
> I bet this guy is getting a lot. LOL


Mine Is Pretty Quiet as well I bought the RTH package which Comes with a Whicker Biskuit and I bout some Cat Whiskers for it.

Was that Smart remark Needed by the way? I was having Family try the bow out so to try to get them involved With archery and Hunting , my dad Dry fired when I was shooting with him and then on another day my brother did..Its really not funny when your afraid your bow might of broken and You dont have money to replace it.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey guys. I know a few of you shoot the truth bow. Wanted to post here first before going to the classifieds. I have a brand new truth string for sale if someone is interested. Its made by vapor trail. I have a G5 and lights out so this string won't fit either bow. Can't return it to the pro shop for the right one so this is why I'm selling it. I'm asking $25 tyd. Pm if your interested. Thanks.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Let's see some more bows from bear...
Best deal in archery.....Bear!

Who's shooting the original truth still...?


----------



## budmccarroll (Aug 20, 2010)

Here is my Carnage...


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

budmccarroll said:


> Here is my Carnage...


sweet shooter for sure......
I have to try one


----------



## Dustdevil21 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Bear Truth 2 First Blood*

Die hard rifle hunter who has made the switch to archery and loving it! Not the biggest buck in the woods, but as a first bow kill, it tastes just fine! :wink:


----------



## SCOTTYO (Jan 5, 2006)

I now have a 2011 carnage. My first bear bow was around 1976 and was a bear whitetail hunter.


----------



## dontdrinkthekoo (Jul 25, 2010)

I've always shot Bear's. I shoot the Attack now. Awesome bow, no problems, lightning fast.


----------



## Fulldraw19 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ive got the Bear Element and i love it. Im located in Howell, MI


----------



## DeerSlayer2012 (Oct 26, 2010)

my new Bear Charge! shoots like a charm


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice Bows. What kind of speeds are you guys getting out of the Carnage?


----------



## hunterduke (Jan 6, 2010)

does anyone know how much quieter the strike is compared to the charge? I'm seeing a lot of Charge bows on here.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

hunterduke said:


> does anyone know how much quieter the strike is compared to the charge? I'm seeing a lot of Charge bows on here.


From what i understand it's alot quieter and more vibe free. it has the string dampners....well worth the extra money for the strike


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Anyone know how the Bear Strike shoots....?
it looks like the truth 2, just a bit shorter.....?


----------



## ElevatedAgenda (Nov 26, 2010)

I bow hunt est said:


> im sorry but theres no way in hell your gettiing that.... im shooting a 27" mathews z7 and im getting 289 as of this afternoon... and thats at 65# with 3" long arrows thaat i still need to cut there not full length..... i shot the strike on saturday.... dicks finaly got some of the bows.... and its not that fast ..... im sorry but theres no way in hell its that fast.... my bear instinct at 70# and 27" draw never got faster then 240..... and its the equvlent of the strike......... dont worry im not trying to bash on you bear makes good bows but theres no way in hell your getting that speed... specialy at 26" draw...... and to be honest i didnt like how the strike felt.....  they didnt know when they were going to get the attack .. thats why i bought the mathew z7..... *i think the best bow ive shot from bear to date is the truth 2 and my bear instinct......i didnt like how the strike was balanced*.... sorry if this sounds rough.... i didnt mean it to be


Aren't the Truth 2 and Strike balanced identically?


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been shooting my Bear Instinct since 06, the thing is amazing.I shoot alot. The archery shop guy's have been amazed.The one said it was the easiest bow he ever tuned.The other can't believe how it's lasted with know problems.This fall I bought a hoyt target bow but I'll continue to hunt with my instict until it dies.Can't say enough about the Instinct , for the price I paid I don't know of a better bow.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

So what do you Carnage owners think of your new bow? What kind of speeds? thanks


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

northern rednek said:


> I've been shooting my Bear Instinct since 06, the thing is amazing.I shoot alot. The archery shop guy's have been amazed.The one said it was the easiest bow he ever tuned.The other can't believe how it's lasted with know problems.This fall I bought a hoyt target bow but I'll continue to hunt with my instict until it dies.Can't say enough about the Instinct , for the price I paid I don't know of a better bow.



i agree with you.......a great bow!!!!
it is easy to tune


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Heres a newer pic of mine. New WC 452X string. Got a Bernie BH stab on the way. Also shooting N-Fused Epics now.


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm still shooting the Truth. Dont have any pictures handy but it's a sweet shooter. Crackerized too


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

If anyone is still interested, I still have that string for a bear truth. Made by vapor trail.


----------



## Cub68 (Nov 7, 2010)

Bear showdown just got it for Christmas and still setting it up waiting for my vice and levels to get here


----------



## SnapCracklePip (Jan 4, 2011)

*2009 Showdown*

2009 Showdown QAD rest, Hindsight, Limbsaver string stopper


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

*Bear Apprentice for Bear Sisterhood Thread*










Our ten year old's 2010 Bear Apprentice, husband is a Bear bow guy since 1981.

Our daughter had one time last year shot a 297 (out of 300) score with this bow.


----------



## INBOWHUNTER713 (Jan 3, 2011)

I currently shoot an 05 Bear SQ32. Thinking of getting the new carnage, Id like to stay with the company since they are made right here in my home town of Evansville, IN!


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a few Bear bows. Top to bottom are a '56 Polar,a '59 Grizzly,'72 Super Kodiak,and a '68 SuperMagnum 48. I hunt with the Super Kodiak


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Bear Instinct


----------



## Deer addiction (Jan 8, 2011)

When I started bow hunting my first bow was a Bear Whitetail. I got out for a few years and got back into it this year. I bought a Lights Out and took 2 deer. Now I'm looking for a Attack or Carnage for next season.


----------



## turkey68 (Dec 26, 2010)

Great choice. You won't be dissapointed!


----------



## OutlawDon (Oct 1, 2008)

Just got this a few days ago. Smooth and accurate....

Bear Attack 60#, 28" DL


----------



## bls2036 (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's mine,
70 lb limbs, 29" draw
qad bone collector rest
spot hogg hunter 5 pin 0.19 wrapped
tight spot quiver
b stinger 10.25" hunter stabilizer
still need to get arrows for her and have her set up, cant wait to get shootin


----------



## bls2036 (Dec 18, 2010)

My 11 year old son will be joining the Bear Brotherhood, his 1st year in archery.
He will be shooting his new Apprentice!


----------



## justanuff (Dec 31, 2006)

Have a Lifghts Out Darkhorse,,,,,Great shootin bow,,,,,My fist Bear Bow,,,,New ones Little on the heavy side.Recently cuaght the fever to buy another bow,,,,,,,,,,,Martin Cheetah,,,,see how it compares


----------



## OutlawDon (Oct 1, 2008)

New pic with new stabilizer, sight and arrows 

It's a Quickstand Archery stand in case you're wondering (some people have asked)


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Sweeeet!


----------



## tclubbs2 (Jun 21, 2007)

I currently have a 06 Bear Element. I bought it when I first started to hunt. I am buying a Bear Attack right now. I should have it in a few weeks. I can't wait.


----------



## Doc Dockington (Jan 19, 2011)

Bought my first bear bow 2 years ago and went with a lights out and it's been a great bow. Killed multiple deer both years. Looking to upgrade to an attack this spring. I personally won't shoot anything else.


----------



## turkey68 (Dec 26, 2010)

If your part of the bear brotherhood, this is the best thread I've read. All the bear shooters saying nothing but positive things about their bows with no bashing! Wish all the threads were all this interesting to read. Ol' Fred Bear would be proud!


----------



## Cub68 (Nov 7, 2010)

*my pride and joy*

finally got some pics uploaded its my first brand new old bow made in May 2009 showdown I have to say it was easy to set up and sure is quiet its a far cry from a 43 1/12" ATA that my Indian has I wanted to keep it simple (I started out shooting without a peep sight and plan to keep it that way it groups well enough) I'm using a three pin Allen sight (which will soon be going right into the trash) I've had nothing but trouble with it since I've owned it and I bought two of them
Then I have the NAP quiktune 360 and to be honest I had been told by a surprisingly straight shooting young man at Dicks that this rest was not that good and he'd been told most people who bought them returned them I've had no problem with it I've not shot it that much but I question if the guys who did might not have knocked their arrows wrong?
Either way I'm almost 43 when I was a pre teen I remember shooting a long bow or recurve by Bear back then you either got a Bear or something from Sears like Eagle archery or what ever it was they carried in the mid 80's my uncle got one couldn't even hit the broad side of a barn with it.
At any rate its the best $198.00 I've spent in my short time shooting bow and I would sure do it again:teeth:


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

Blacked out Carnage 70RH
Trophy Ridge Micro V5 Alpha
G5 Expert II rest
Posten 12 inch SlimJimm Stab
Custom Bear Archery logo wrist sling
CX Piledrivers
G5 T3 Broadheads


----------



## floridagobbler (May 11, 2006)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> Blacked out Carnage 70RH
> Trophy Ridge Micro V5 Alpha
> G5 Expert II rest
> Posten 12 inch SlimJimm Stab
> ...


Finally got to shoot the Carnage today....WOW!!...Draw is night and day from the Attack...a lot smoother. Will be my next bow.


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

any more carnage pics?


----------



## MPFD (Apr 6, 2011)

I just got an Assault this Feburary. great bow. I have never had anything but Bear bows. My first was a Buckmaster G2 in college and then I got a Bear Panther Recurve 45/50# on a Garage sale for $8. It is still one of my favorites. Now I am useing the Assault and it is nothing short of awesome.


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

bear assault.....trophy ridge hitman 5 pin.......TT arrow rest.....bowjax stabilizer........shooting godltip arrows with blazers and grimreapers


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

*09 Truth 2 Darkhoarse*

I love this bow
i wish bear still made it.

My next bow will be a carnage.....maybe...hard to part with this one now


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## EBall100gr. (Aug 10, 2011)

Bear Carnage Shadow, Black Gold Surge 5-pin, Trophy Ridge Revolution Micro Adjust Rest, and Trophy Ridge Stabilizer.
60# 28"
Absolutely love this bow


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

Bear Truth


----------



## goreckir (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a Truth 2 that I love. I am new to archery and am having a good time so far, doing mostly 3-D shoots. I want to know everything about my bow. How to set it up-set the cam-that type of stuff. Where can I find step by step info to do things like this? I bought the bow 2nd hand, and it did not come with a manual. Any help would be appreiciated.


----------



## goreckir (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a Truth 2 that I love. I am new to archery and am having a good time so far, doing mostly 3-D shoots. I want to know everything about my bow. How to set it up-set the cam-that type of stuff. Where can I find step by step info to do things like this? I bought the bow 2nd hand, and it did not come with a manual. Any help would be appreiciated.


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/customer-service/manuals/

That should get you started.


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

ups is bringing my carnage today.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Have a Bear Barsalino T/D from the late 90s...It is a one of a kind bow imo...totally takes down and fits in a very small case that it came with..has the tools (press) that will make the takedown possible in a minute or two...bow is 60# 29 " DL..is an extremely accurate bow..I hunted with it for years....I have always had a Bear bow around...right now the new Carnage is looking really good to me...


----------



## max penner (Jul 22, 2010)

This is my 09 Game Over Shoots great but the cam eats up cables so im not impressed with that... next bow will either be a carnage or may switch to bowtech?? anyway it killed my first archery deer so it a killer!!!!!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

C'mon, show off your rig


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

My two Bear bows...


----------



## pecinovic (May 10, 2008)

09 Truth 2
I love this bow!!!!
72#,28.5"
Viper predator micro sight
G5 expert II rest
Octane quiver
Nap shockblocker stabilizer
Gold tip expedition hunter 7595 arrows


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

great looking bows


----------



## pecinovic (May 10, 2008)

I live in a country where there are no archery shop:angry:!!!!!!
It is very difficult to get bow....There are no services, I am serviced bows ....That's why I asked for durable bow,Bear bows had won the election:thumbs_up
For a long time I use Bear Bows,they are the right choice!!!!!!!!!!!!
My first compound bow was Bear Flare and since then I don"t change the manufacturer!!!!!!!(I had a Hoyt bow, but he was gentle to me)
My wish is to get Attack or Carnage ,and God will help me in this.....


----------



## turkey68 (Dec 26, 2010)

I wish u luck in your quest for a new Bear bow! The post above is something we bowhunters and archery enthusiasts need to remember, that we can't ever take this incredible sport for granted, and we need to remember that and thank God everyday we have what we have. That's why are country is the the greatest one on the planet. I know most of you feel the same way, but man, the previous post really make you think. Wow.


----------



## pecinovic (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words!!!
God bless you!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump
lets see some newbies

if you have a older bear......fire it off on here

how about some Bear Instinct users..........what a great bow!


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

If anyone with the older style black and orange grip will trade for a black and white one off a Carnage I'd really appreciate it. I had black/white strings on my shadow Carnage, but now I'm going black/orange.

I'll throw in cash to make it worth your while.

Here's an update picture of my Carnage


----------



## montona78 (Feb 20, 2009)

have had a bear truth 2 for 3 years. love it! may upgrade to the newest bear next season


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

here's mine

Carnage, trophy Ridge Hitman sight, TrophyRidge sidewinder broadhead,


----------



## freirefishing (Oct 2, 2011)

View attachment 1221147




i hunt southeastern and western mass, and connecticut. ive been a hoyt owner and shooter a long time. i shot this carnage one time and bought it, best bow ive ever owned.


----------



## 2050z (Aug 5, 2004)

If any of y'all are going to be at the ATA show next month come by the Bear shooting booth and say hello


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Have a 2012 Anarchy Shadow on order, hope to have it around te new year! Bow is incredible to say the least.


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

Anarchy anybody!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Anarchy Shadow has arrived!









Copper John DN3 Pro, G5 Expert Pro, Carbon Blade stabilizer, Slingbraid Sling, Flatline DOA 340s w/ FOBs......maybe a Stokerized Nucleus in the near future.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Shop I used to work for just started dealing Bear. They are mostly going to deal in the entry level rigs but they're super excited about it. They did receive one Anarchy as a demo which I was able to shoot. Bow felt very nice and that grip is probably the best I've felt. However, it had some terrible cam lean. Now I didn't have time to play with spacers but has anyone else seen this on an Anarchy?


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## apollo610 (Oct 19, 2005)

I am shooting a Bear Trek (04 I think)
QAD Drop away rest
Cobra Side winder sites
S-coil stab
String leeches and SIMS limb savers
Twisted Archer custom Black and Orange string
And Black and orange sling
No pictures available.

Shooting Easton Axis arrows at 60# with a Tru-fire release and its a tack driver.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sold my Truth 2 in December and jumped ship to buy a new Quest this year, but I will say that the Truth 2 was one sweet shooter. As smooth of a draw cycle as you will find anywhere, and very accurate! I will never hesitate to look to Bear for another hunting rig in the future! VERY UNDERRATED!!!


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

Pic of my Anarchy.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

2011 Carnage!! '94


----------



## Carnage1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I've had my Carnage for about 2 weeks now. I shot a bunch of brands, and decided the Carnage was the best of the bunch for me.

Shooting 64#'s, at 29" DL. Trophy Ridge Hitman sight, QAU ultra pro LD rest, tube peep, Truglo stabilizer, limbsavers, Apex MQX quiver, Hi Tech sling. Without a doubt, for me, this is the nicest shooting bow I have had the pleasure of flingin' arries thru!


----------



## Dark Arrow (Dec 6, 2002)

I dont have a picture but my first new bow was a Bear Polar LTD. Heavy as a tank but the limbs were gorgeous. I have been looking at the Anarchy lately but I would have a hard time putting down my Hoyt Ultratec.


----------



## papahoyt (Aug 10, 2009)

I bought the Anarchy and absolutely love this bow had the Carnage then Bear came out with this longer bow had to have it but the Carnage was excellent also. Not smart enough to post pics.


----------



## viper16 (Nov 10, 2011)

Picking up my new 2008 Game Over today. I'll post what my final specs are, but planning on Trophy Ridge Revolution rest, and True Glow Carbon XS site. For my budget I found nothing that felt even close to as right in my hand. Time to start up a new addiction.


----------



## blubbster (Aug 27, 2006)

Carnage here.


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice to see a Thread for Bear Archery.

Proud owner of the Bear Anarchy. 70# limbs, and shooting 27" DL, still getting used to it. Fastest bow I've ever shot.
Wife shoots the Bear Homewrecker. 50# limbs, and shooting 24.5" DL, she's shooting great at the indoor 3D league we're in.

Will post pics, once I get the chance to take some real good ones.


----------



## Bowhunter246 (Mar 17, 2011)

Shooting the bear mauler. 28.5" draw set at 70 lbs. Trophy ridge micro pyro sight, qad ultra rest, octane stabilizer, beman speed ics. LOVE IT!


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

RT1 said:


> Who on here is shooting Bows from Bear Archery
> 
> If you are, show us your rig with specs and the area you hunt!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I shoot an Original Fred Bear Truth 07 Model. I won a new Hoyt Vector 32 all rigged out by hoyt this year, with this buck taken with the Truth Bow!


----------



## EBall100gr. (Aug 10, 2011)

Thought I would post an updated pic of my carnage after I added the Loesch grip and Vaportrail strings.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

2010 Bear "Attack" here in Florida


----------



## GButler89 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been shooting the Instinct the past few years and it has definetely served me well. This year i decided to upgrade, just bought a Carnage off of AT, can't wait to use it this fall. I love Bear bows, I was raised shooting them!


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

My Bear Anarchy, with her new Dead Center Archery Stabilizers


----------



## passthru79 (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is a couple pics of my new Anarchy. This is my first Bear bow and after shooting all the new bows at the ATA show this year, this was my top pick. This bow is a shooter for sure!!


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I now own two Anarchy's, I liked the first one so much I'm setting up a second one for Indoor Spots/maybe Field.

We'll see how this bow shoots in competition, we know Bear doesn't have the rep as a target bow. It might be time to change that.


----------



## union30 (Feb 25, 2010)

Heres my attack


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

Finally got to shoot my Anarchy at some foam outdoors finally  Looked so nice sitting in the trail I had to snap a Picture.


----------



## bearbowcoastie (Apr 18, 2011)

I bought my first "new" bow in 2010, a Bear Charge, was a little low on cash. But I shot a 4x4 Bull elk and a nice Muley Doe in Colorado, area 7 that year. For a cheaper bow it has been a gem. I just bought a 2010 Bear Attack (again cant afford a new one) But I have heard good things about the Attack. I am still waiting for it to arrive. CANT WAIT.


----------



## solly44 (Feb 14, 2012)

I just started shooting this year. here is my Bear Legion:


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Truth2 and the old trusty Instinct


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

View attachment 1350536
View attachment 1350537
I shoot a 2012 Anarchy, my wife has a Bear Outbreak 2012 and my nephew shoots a Bear Element...


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*2011 carnage*








Sent from LG Spectrum using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

my 2010 Bear "Attack" - 75 lbs of DW, 30.5" of DL and 320.5 fps


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

CamoCop said:


> my 2010 Bear "Attack" - 75 lbs of DW, 30.5" of DL and 320.5 fps


Looks like a nice setup.....great speed!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

lets keep this going


----------



## mohawkmark (Feb 27, 2011)

Im shooting a 2010 bear attack, awesome shooter, took 5 turkeys with it already, heres one from 4/23/12.


----------



## Left-Hander (Jan 31, 2012)

It hurt to part ways with my assualt...loved that bow and took lots of deer with it. Was a tough choich between the anarchy and strother Rush, have to see might be back to bear in 2013


----------



## Bear184 (Nov 3, 2011)

First bow was a Bear Charge, still shooting it now.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

mohawkmark said:


> Im shooting a 2010 bear attack, awesome shooter, took 5 turkeys with it already, heres one from 4/23/12.
> View attachment 1354401


Nice bird....

keep em posting...


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for the morning


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for the day


----------



## CaveTroll (May 15, 2012)

Bear got me started in archery a couple of months ago, a mate bought the outbreak as his first. Needless to say I had a couple of shots on it and ended up buying the Mauler heh heh. Shooting my first 3d field comp in a month with it, absolutely fantastic bow and much better price then anything in the same setup


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

up again great thread


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

here is mine again....bear assault


----------



## BILLDOGGE (Jun 5, 2009)

Just picked up a Bear Encounter 70lb 32" draw. Lot of bang for the buck for a long draw hunter. I'll post pics soon as I get her set up.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

i can't believe how many views this thread has gotton along with how many have posted...........incredible!!!

Keep it going
I Love Bear Bows.
Tell us your speed with your setup.....curious on how the new and old bows are actually rating.......not so much the anarchy or the carnage, the other bows in the line.......


----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

Best bows IMO. I've been shooting them for years.


----------



## Wildhunter19 (May 17, 2012)

Ok here is mine. Bear Carnage, Spotted Hogg Sight, Revolution rest. 70#, 29".


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Pig Slayer (Jun 14, 2012)

My first Bow. Easy to tune and accurate.


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

I own a bear game over. I have owned an
Elite z28 x4
Elite GT500 x4
Elite Judge X2
Mathews z7 extreme
Hoyt Maxxis
PSe x2
Bowtech 340
Bowtech assassin
and several i mean several other bows but one day i picked up a Bear game over and loved the way it felt in my hand. i will admit i put it back down because it was a Bear game over and figured i needed something"better but after shooting all those bows and realizing i hated all of them i went back ans bought a left over Bear Game over and it has been the bow that i have been most accurate and like d the most.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

My Anarchy shoots 315fps average 70#@31.5" dl CX Mayhem hunter 350s full length 100gr heads with monkey tails, peep,loop and kisser...it was a couple fps faster with CX Blue Streak 350s but they arent near as strong or durable as the Mayhems....Love my Bear...


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

One to two weeks and I will have my new mauler! I have a whole brand new setup waiting for me at home and can't wait to finally get it in my hands. Is it sad that I am getting a new truck as well and I am still more excited about my new bow?


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

keep it going


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Still shooting the Fred Bear Barsalino T/D on occasion...its a really nice outfit..


----------



## Assault (Oct 5, 2011)

2011 assault and love love love everything about it!!!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Assault said:


> 2011 assault and love love love everything about it!!!


tell us what you love about it..

how about some pics

speed ?
any trophy kill photos...


----------



## jstrike (Feb 18, 2010)

wow what an awsome bow rack for your wall.lol congrats


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

i'm getting a almost new Bear Assault

selling the mathews outback asap

i'm pumped to be going back to a bear....just something about them


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Ive owned several bear bows i sold a bear truth (07) last year that was good bow. I used to own a epic extreme & killed 13 deer with it before selling it and now im looking to purchase an anarchy it will be awhile before i do but looking forward to it. I like the ata and bh on the anarchy im sure it will be a real KILLER !!!!


----------



## mjsteps (Jun 2, 2012)

Bear Legion...


----------



## Kosmo1111 (Aug 1, 2012)

Just ordered my 2012 Mauler... can not wait for it to get here. any ideas on which rest I should go with?


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kosmo1111 said:


> Just ordered my 2012 Mauler... can not wait for it to get here. any ideas on which rest I should go with?



I Just set my mauler up with the Revolution. Love it and it is super quiet. I never cared about noise but it sure is nice to not have any lol. Easy setup as well I had no problems! You will love your Mauler!!! I will post some pics in a second of mine...


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Mauler*

This is my new Mauler I just got done putting together. 610 grain PileDrivers, TR Revolution, FOBs, 11" Octane Stab, Kwikee, Extreme 4 pin sight, and a tubed peep....I know I should get a tubeless peep but this is what I like using. 

This setup is extremely quiet and easy to shoot! I plan on trying Magnus Killer Bee Buzzcuts, Swhacker, and Grim Reaper heads this year.

Specs are 70# @ 30"


----------



## Kosmo1111 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice looking bow man!! I a really excited to get it. Glad to hear the great reviews. Those are some pretty heavy arrows aren't they? TR Revolution works well? I was thinking about picking that up, since they are fairly cheap. Huge upgrade from my other bow I got from my father... old golden eagle, must have been 15 years old at least, still shot great but I needed a new one.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kosmo1111 said:


> Nice looking bow man!! I a really excited to get it. Glad to hear the great reviews. Those are some pretty heavy arrows aren't they? TR Revolution works well? I was thinking about picking that up, since they are fairly cheap. Huge upgrade from my other bow I got from my father... old golden eagle, must have been 15 years old at least, still shot great but I needed a new one.


Thank You! They are heavy arrows but I got tied up with the whole high momentum kick so 610 grains is the end result. Helps quiet the bow down a lot as well. 

I love the TR Revolution. I read a lot of reviews on here about them and everyone either loves them or hates them. I haven't had any problems with it and it is very user friendly. I think if you follow the directions when setting it up you will be fine. Some people on here are head strong and think every fall away rest is the same...nope.

The bow tuned up really fast and shoots great just like every other Bear bow I have shot. The strings aren't the greatest but better than some I have seen and will last a year if not two. After paper and broadhead tuning the nock point likes to be low. About 1/8th low from center shot. Another member on here told me the same thing and it is true. Good choice and post some pics when you get it done!


----------



## Kosmo1111 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey bow came in yesterday, very excited. Got it set up already and brought it to the range and for about an hour, range is only 20 yards so i could only get 1 pin sighted... I went with the TR Revolution, had the pro shop install it and laser sight it in along with the d loop. I do like it I cant complain, I dont have experience shooting anything other rests other than a wisker biscuit so its definitely alot better. I am questioning my arrows though, i know i need new ones but do not know much about them, I started off last year with cheap ones form dicks lol. any suggestions for this bow or any around this fps? I am a 30 draw and i shoot at 70 pounds. i would appreciate if anyone could help. thanks


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for the morning


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

I bought a Bear Charge 2010 it was used like a week, military guy wanted to dump it cheap like 240 bucks the ready to hunt edition too!! so why not right? its a little noisy, can any one suggest what string dampener to use for this bow? It did not come with ones like you have on the truth or the attack or carnage, I was wondering because there are holes for possible mounting them in the same locations can I order the parts and do it myself? if so, it already shoots very well, it would great!


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

I dumped my whisker biscuit and put a G5 drop away on it, also ditched the tubed peep served in my own, octane stab, and xtreme 3 pin sight, perfect set up for hunting the thick woods, esp if you cant see over 40yds any ways


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

Pig Slayer said:


> My first Bow. Easy to tune and accurate.


what string stop is that on there??!!! i tried a universal limbsaver one but it didnt set center on my sting and kept pushing the rubber stop off


----------



## valastroa (Sep 20, 2010)

Bear Charge @ 64lbs. Shooting Beaman ICS 400's with Rage 2 blades. Best under $500 bow ive owned. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kosmo1111 said:


> Hey bow came in yesterday, very excited. Got it set up already and brought it to the range and for about an hour, range is only 20 yards so i could only get 1 pin sighted... I went with the TR Revolution, had the pro shop install it and laser sight it in along with the d loop. I do like it I cant complain, I dont have experience shooting anything other rests other than a wisker biscuit so its definitely alot better. I am questioning my arrows though, i know i need new ones but do not know much about them, I started off last year with cheap ones form dicks lol. any suggestions for this bow or any around this fps? I am a 30 draw and i shoot at 70 pounds. i would appreciate if anyone could help. thanks


Well I found I did not like shooting a super heavy arrow. I have had CX Maximas, PileDrivers, Victory VForce, and now Goldtip expedition hunters. So far I like the GT's the most...


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

SOconnor said:


> I bought a Bear Charge 2010 it was used like a week, military guy wanted to dump it cheap like 240 bucks the ready to hunt edition too!! so why not right? its a little noisy, can any one suggest what string dampener to use for this bow? It did not come with ones like you have on the truth or the attack or carnage, I was wondering because there are holes for possible mounting them in the same locations can I order the parts and do it myself? if so, it already shoots very well, it would great!


try an STS. i put one of these on my Jennings Buckmaster when i owned it and it made a world of difference in noise reduction. so much that i took the string silencers off and left them off.


----------



## Pig Slayer (Jun 14, 2012)

SOconnor said:


> what string stop is that on there??!!! i tried a universal limbsaver one but it didnt set center on my sting and kept pushing the rubber stop off


It's the Limbsaver Suppressor. I had to put a slight bend in it to make it line up correctly.


----------



## dawnofzion (Aug 16, 2010)

I love my 2010 bear strike. I have it at 60 lbs with some Korbins string. I shoot CX meyhem 250's.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

dawnofzion said:


> I love my 2010 bear strike. I have it at 60 lbs with some Korbins string. I shoot CX meyhem 250's.


good looking bow


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

my 2010 Bear Charge...


----------



## fingers shooter (Feb 10, 2007)

here are my two target bows and my hunting bow and my daughters bow 3d bow. Left out the bow fishing truth two but you would smell it through the computer sceen.(LOL) Love Bear bows would put them upo against any bow out there......


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

fingers shooter said:


> here are my two target bows and my hunting bow and my daughters bow 3d bow. Left out the bow fishing truth two but you would smell it through the computer sceen.(LOL) Love Bear bows would put them upo against any bow out there......


Now that is a den full of Bears!!!!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

*2007 Bear Truth*

Here's what i'm taking to the woods

View attachment 1457662


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

bump for the afternoon


----------



## Burgie T (Oct 1, 2012)

My Bear Charge


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Burgie T said:


> View attachment 1486043
> My Bear Charge
> View attachment 1486042


good looking rig


----------



## Burgie T (Oct 1, 2012)

yeah, not bad. only had it since May 2012. I'm new to the whole archery thing. Shoots well but i wouldn't mind getting my hands on something better, one of the new 2013 bear range bows would be nice to try :wink:.


----------



## fuzzytek (Sep 19, 2012)

I just picked up a Bear Charge to hunt with. Not sure whether it is a 2010 or 2011. Any way to tell? I will have pics up at the end of the week.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

2011 Bear Charge...Shooting Beman ICS Bowhunter 400, 100g G5 Montecs...very fun to shoot!


----------



## jhauser (Feb 24, 2005)

what about the new bows?


----------



## nairb2580 (Oct 28, 2011)

Bear Strike

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pig Slayer (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought a New 2012 Bear Mauler today. This thing is sweet shooter.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

jhauser said:


> what about the new bows?


BOOOOOOOM! Shoots absolute lazer beams and so far has been a fantastic hunting rig! I am glad Bear was able to maintain their silky smooth draw, even with the new Hybrid Cams.


----------



## sambrown (Oct 1, 2008)

I just started archery. I have a 2012 bear mauler shoots real nice. will post picture soon.


----------



## Carnage1990 (Sep 7, 2012)

View attachment 1535177


----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

And a 50 yard group.


----------



## Bigpat5123 (Feb 28, 2012)

*2012 Encounter*

Here is my new Encounter Specs are in Sig. A couple pics of my setup and a couple groups at 20yds while sighting it in. Sweet little bow, can't wait to take it hunting.


----------



## WMI BOWHUNTER (Jul 16, 2010)

*My Legion*

Here's my new inexpesive flame thrower.
2012 Bear Legion 60lb+ ( i think it's about 62-63lbs, feels like it.)
28dl
whisker Biscuit
vital gear spiker 1100 sight w/ light
alpine sofloc quiver
I haven't got it quite ready yet...
i shot a couple of arrow thru it last night, but haven't sighted it in yet...
Amazingly quiet and smooth. Plenty fast!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

2013 Bear Method...


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

up!!


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

2013 Bear Legion









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## isaaclilley3 (Mar 27, 2017)

2014 Bear Agenda 6









Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## matt76cmich (Oct 12, 2013)

Bear Agenda 7









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasperitous (Apr 24, 2017)

2 - bear carnages hunting Michigan and Kentucky











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgwelder (May 4, 2014)

Arena 34! My baby!! I will never part with it!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

07-Bear Instinct 
Still shooting great










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

This Thread is old school....


----------



## teedoshoot (Dec 4, 2018)

I bought a Bear Approach HC 2 years ago and absolutely love it. Super fast, quiet, and feels great in the hand with almost no vibration. I will admit the draw cycle is a bit harsh, but i've actually learned to like it. I know exactly where my back wall is.


----------

